# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الثلاثاء 29 سبتمبر 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


بعثة المريخ تغادر للكنغو لمواجهة الغربان
 




​
كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تغادرت فجر اليوم بعثة المريخ الي العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا لإقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير قبل مواجهة فريق مازيمبي فى إياب الدور نصف النهائي من دوري الأبطال يوم الاحد المقبل برئاسة رئيس قطاع الكرة بالإنابة حاتم عبدالغفار ومساعد رئيس القطاع د. أسامه الشاذلي والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد ومدير الكرة الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة والجهاز الفني بقية المدرب غارزيتو ومدرب الأحمال أنطونيو ومدرب الحراس نيكولاس وطبيب الفريق د. عماد الدين عابدين و اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي احمد العابد والمدلك خالد صالح ومسؤول المعدات سليمان بشير .وسوف يلحق بالبعثة نائب الأمين العام متوكل احمد علي والمهندس عبدالقادر همد وكان المريخ قد اجرى صباح امس مرانا على ملعبه تحت إشراف مديره الفني دييغو غارزيتو ومساعديه ركز فيه المدير الفني على تمارين اللياقة البدنية بجانب الجمل التكتيكية وتنفيذ الطريقة التي سيلعب بها الفريق في مباراة الاياب ضد مازيمبي الكنغولي وكان مدرب المريخ قد صحح الاخطاء التي وقع فيها نجوم في مباراة الذهاب و التي كسبها المريخ بهدفين لهدف .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يعسكر في كنشاسا تأهبا لمازيمبي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قرر مجلس المريخ إقامة معسكر إعدادي في كنشاسا إعتبارا من يوم غد تحت ضيافة نادي فيتا كلوب و يستمر حتى قبل 24 ساعة من موعد مباراة الاياب يوم الرابع من الشهر المقبل بعكس ما كان متوقعا باقامة المعسكر في لوممباشي معقل الغربان تفاديا لممارسات مازيمبي المكشوفة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الصادق المهدي يهنيء المريخ بالفوز على مازيمبي



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تلقي رئيس مجلس الإدارة السيد جمال الوالي اتصالا هاتفيا من السيد الصادق المهدي أمام الأنصار ورئيس حزب الامه ، قدم فيه التهنئة للمريخ بمناسبة فوزه علي فريق مازمبي الكنغولي والنتائج الجيدة التى حققها الفريق فى البطولة الأفريقية متمنيا المزيد من الانتصارات


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجلس المريخ يعزي الكيني وانغا في وفاة والدته


يتقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتعزية للاعب المريخ السابق الكيني الآن وانغا في وفاة والدته ، وكان اللاعب السابق في صفوف المريخ وصاحب هدف الأحمر في نهائي بطولة سيكافا 2014 في مرمي الجيش الرواندي قد اتصل برئيس قطاع الكرة بالإنابة حاتم عبدالغفار قدم فيها التهنئة بوصول المريخ للدور نصف النهائي في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا والفوز علي مازمبي فى مباراة ذهاب الدور نصف النهائي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في مباراة اتحاد الجزائر امس ..مواقع عربية تنشر صور جمهور الهلال وهو يحمل كراسي للوقاية من الأمطار​

نشرت عدة مواقع عربية اليوم مختصة بشؤون كرة القدم صورة لجمهور الهلال وهو يحمل كراسي الجلوس فوق الرأس للوقاية من الأمطار التي هطلت أمس اثناء مباراة الفريق مع اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري في نصف نهايي دوري ابطال افريقيا والتي خسرها الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كديابا ينتقد جماهير المريخ
​

وجّه الكنغولي كديابا حارس مرمى مازيمبي الكنغولي انتقادت لاذعة لجماهير المريخ وقال في حديث نقله الموقع الرسمي للنادي الكنغولي إن جماهير المريخ سلطت الليزر الأخضر على عينيه في مباراة مازيمبي أمام المريخ وابان كديابا أنه تعرض لهذا الموقف أكثر من مرة عند تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة والكرات الركنية.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عناويين الصحف المريخية
؛ ●○●○●○●○●○●

⭐⭐ صحيفة الصدى⭐⭐
؛ ●○●○●○●○●
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى الكنغو فجراً وتحل بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا
الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه ماعندو حاجة وسنهزمه بنتيجة كبيرة فى عقر داره
الوالى يجتمع بالﻼعبين قبل السفر .. وأبوجريشه يكشف عن تنسيق مريخى مع
فيتاكلوب ﻹنجاح المعسكر
أمين عوديه : إتحاد العاصمه حريص على تكرار الفوز على الهﻼل فى الجزائر
جمال الوالى يجتمع بالﻼعبين قبل السفر ويطالبهم بالتأهل
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى الكنغو فجراً وتحل بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا
مجلس المريخ يرفض إستﻼم دخل مباراة مازيمبى بسبب إتحاد الخرطوم
أبوجريشه : على تنسيق دقيق مع فيتاكلوب وغارزيتو سعيد بمعسكر الكنغو
أيمن سعيد : الرئيس منحنا دافعاً قوياً للتأهل
الكاردينال يفجرها داويه : إتحاد العاصمه ماعندو حاجة .. وسنهزمه فى عقر داره
؛ ●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○○●○●
؛ ○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●


⭐⭐ صحيفة الزعيم⭐⭐

؛ ●○●○●○●○●
الزعيم يشد الرحال الى كنشاسا والوالى يجتمع بالنجوم ويطالب ببطاقة العبور
الفريق طارق : خاطبنا الكاف وحذرنا من التشويش وإستمالة الجابونى .. أيمن
سعيد : مازالت أمامنا 90 دقيقه أصعب
المريخ يرفض تسلم نصيبه من دخل مباراة مازيمبى .. الكاردينال : إتحاد
العاصمه ضعيف ومتهالك
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى كنشاسا فجر اليوم
الثنائى يرافق الفرقة الحمراء للكنغو
الزعيم يمضى ثﻼث ايام فى العاصمه الكنغوليه
الوالى يجتمع بالنجوم قبل المغادرة الى كنشاسا
اﻷمين العام للمريخ يدلى بتصريحات مهمة ل‏( الزعيم ‏)
الفريق طارق : حذرنا من التشويش وإستمالة الجابونى فى اﻹياب
كتيبة النجوم تؤدى تدريبها اﻷخير بالقلعة الحمراء
اﻹتحاد المحلى للخرطوم خصم 152 الف جنيه لمصلحته
عثمان ادروب : لن نفرط فى اموال الجماهير
ثقة كبيره فى المعسكر اﻷحمر
المريخ يخاطب الكاف رسمياً ويطالب بالنزاهة التحكيمية فى اﻹياب
أيمن سعيد : مازالت امامنا مهمة صعبه فى لوبومباشى
قال ان كل شئ تم بالتنسيق مع المدير الفنى
حاتم عبدالغفار : الغرض من سفرنا المبكر هو التعود على اﻷجواء فى الكنغو
الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه ضعيف ومتهالك وسنهزمه فى الجزائر
؛ ○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●
؛ ○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●

 ⭐⭐صحيفة الزاويه⭐⭐

؛ ●○●○●○●○●
تأكيداً ﻹنفراد ‏( الزاويه ‏) .. البعثه غادرت فجراً
فندق قراند هوتيل يحتضن معسكر المريخ بكنشاسا
غارزيتو يضع برنامجاً مكثفاً .. والتدريبات تنطلق الخامسة مساء اليوم
الجزائرى بن زكرى يطالب اﻷحمر بالهجوم فى لوبومباشى .. ويصف الهﻼل
ب‏(الفريق العشوائى ‏)
الكاردينال / إتحاد العاصمه متهالك .. وحداد يرد : فوزنا أثبت أننا فريق كرة وليس
عصابة منشطات
20 ﻻعباً للمعسكر التحضيرى
المريخ يصل كنشاسا ظهر اليوم ويحل بفندق قراند
شهد غياب المعلم الصغير وعﻼءالدين
غارزيتو وأنطونيو يخضعان الثﻼثى لتدريبات خاصه
برنامج مكثف من الفرنسى والمريخ يتدرب فى الخامسة من مساء اليوم
الزاوية ترافق المريخ لكنشاسا ولوبومباشى
الجزائرى نورالدين زكرى يطالب المريخ باللعب الهجومى فى لوبومباشى
ضفر : أقول لمن أطلق شائعة وفاتى ‏( سامحك الله ‏)
الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه فريق ضعيف ومتهالك
؛ ○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●
؛ ○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●


⭐⭐⭐
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع 
*

----------


## aboali

*تسلموا منعم وطارق صباحكم ورد احمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويين صحيفة الزعيم



الزعيم يشد الرحال الى كنشاسا والوالى يجتمع بالنجوم ويطالب ببطاقة العبور
الفريق طارق : خاطبنا الكاف وحذرنا من التشويش وإستمالة الجابونى..أيمن سعيد : مازالت أمامنا 90 دقيقه أصعب
المريخ يرفض تسلم نصيبه من دخل مباراة مازيمبى .. الكاردينال: إتحاد العاصمه ضعيف ومتهالك
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى كنشاسا فجر اليوم
الثنائى يرافق الفرقة الحمراء للكنغو
الزعيم يمضى ثلاث ايام فى العاصمة الكنغولية
الوالى يجتمع بالنجوم قبل المغادرة الى كنشاسا
كتيبة النجوم تؤدى تدريبها الأخير بالقلعة الحمراء
ثقة كبيره فى المعسكر الأحمر
أيمن سعيد : مازالت امامنا مهمة صعبه فى لوبومباشى
المريخ يخاطب الكاف رسمياً ويطالب بالنزاهة التحكيمية فى الإياب
الأمين العام للمريخ يدلى بتصريحات مهمة ل(الزعيم) .. الفريق طارق : حذرنا من التشويش وإستمالة الجابونى فى الإياب
قال ان كل شئ تم بالتنسيق مع المدير الفنى .. حاتم عبدالغفار: الغرض من سفرنا المبكر هو التعود على الأجواء فى الكنغو
الإتحاد المحلى للخرطوم خصم 152 الف جنيه لمصلحته .. عثمان ادروب : لن نفرط فى اموال الجماهير
الكاردينال: إتحاد العاصمه ضعيف ومتهالك وسنهزمه فى الجزائر
اجرى مرانه الاخير بملعبه صباح امس .. بعثة المريخ تغادر فجر اليوم للكنغو والفريق يمضي ثلاثة ايام بكنشاسا قبل التوجه للوممباشي
غارزيتو يركز في تدريباته على اللياقة البدنية .. ضفر وشيبون يرافقان ابعثة الحمراء للعاصمة الكنغولية
شيبون يخضع لتدريبات تاهيل
جميع اللاعبين يبصمون على دفتر حضور التدريب الاخير
كشف اسباب خروجه للزعيم .. ايمن سعيد : لست مصابا ولم اطلب التغيير امام مازيمبي .. انا لاعب كبير ارفض ترك فريقي في الاوضاع الصعبة وبالمقابل قرارات الجهاز الفني تجد مني احتراما كبيرا .. الناس بتتكلم ساي المباراة لم تنتهي بعد وهنالك 90 دقيقة اخرى بلوممباشي .. مشوارنا في البطولة كان صعبا والقادم ليس جديدا ولن يكون مستحيلا .. ادعمونا وساندونا وباذن الله سنحقق المطلوب ونصل الى مانريد
بواسطة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .. المريخ يسلم مذكرة للاتحاد الافريقي كاف ويطالب بالحصول على النزاهة التحكيمية في لوممباشي
الفريق طارق عثمان : نسعى لتوفير كل الاحتياطات اللازمة قبل جولة الاياب والكميروني مارس علينا ظلما كبيرا
انتقد سلوك اولتراس الهلال .. الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه ضعيف ومتهالك وسنهزمه فى الجزائر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتسلم شيخ طارق على الاضافة الثرة
وكل عام وانت بالف خير ياحبيب
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه فريق ضعيف ومتهالك
...........................................
الله اعلم من هو المتهالك ... 
.....
........
................
هههههه ... انت هالك لا محالة ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وتسلم شيخ طارق على الاضافة الثرة
وكل عام وانت بالف خير ياحبيب



و انت بالف خير يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناويين صحيفة الصدى


بعثة المريخ تغادر الى الكنغو فجراً وتحل بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا
الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه ماعندو حاجة وسنهزمه بنتيجة كبيرة فى عقر داره
الوالى يجتمع باللاعبين قبل السفر .. وأبوجريشه يكشف عن تنسيق مريخى مع فيتا كلوب لإنجاح المعسكر
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى الكنغو فجراً وتحل بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا
جمال الوالى يجتمع باللاعبين قبل السفر ويطالبهم بالتأهل
مجلس المريخ يرفض إستلام دخل مباراة مازيمبى بسبب إتحاد الخرطوم
أبوجريشه : على تنسيق دقيق مع فيتا كلوب وغارزيتو سعيد بمعسكر الكنغو
أيمن سعيد: الرئيس منحنا دافعاً قوياً للتأهل
أمين عوديه : إتحاد العاصمه حريص على تكرار الفوز على الهلال فى الجزائر
الكاردينال يفجرها داويه : إتحاد العاصمه ماعندو حاجة .. وسنهزمه فى عقر داره
استعدادا لموقعة الغربان .. بعثة المريخ تطير للكتغو وغارزيتو سعيد بالمعسكر
رمضان عجب : سنهدي جماهيرنا فرحة التاهل لنهائي الابطال
علاء الدين يوسف : مباراة مازيمبي صعبة لكن نعرف كيف نتعامل معها
مصعب عمر : استفدنا من اخطاء جولة الاياب وسنقدم الافضل في مباراة الحسم
اجتمع بهم امس .. جمال الوالي للاعبين : المريخ الافضل في البطولة الافريقية واثق في التاهل للنهائي
الامام الصادق المهدي يتصل برئيس المريخ ويهنئ بالفوز على مازيمبي
وانغا يهنئ المريخ بالفوز على مازيمبي
جلاء اسماعيل الازهري تهنئ المريخ بالفوز على مازيمبي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟزاوية


تأكيداً لإنفراد (الزاويه)..البعثه غادرت فجراً .. فندق قراند هوتيل يحتضن معسكر المريخ بكنشاسا
غارزيتو يضع برنامجاً مكثفاً.. والتدريبات تنطلق الخامسة مساء اليوم
الجزائرى بن زكرى يطالب الأحمر بالهجوم فى لوبومباشى..ويصف الهلال ب(الفريق العشوائى)
الكاردينال: إتحاد العاصمه متهالك..وحداد يرد : فوزنا أثبت أننا فريق كرة وليس عصابة منشطات
20 لاعباً للمعسكر التحضيرى .. المريخ يصل كنشاسا ظهر اليوم ويحل بفندق قراند
شهد غياب المعلم الصغير وعلاء الدين .. غارزيتو وأنطونيو يخضعان الثلاثى لتدريبات خاصه
برنامج مكثف من الفرنسى .. المريخ يتدرب فى الخامسة من مساء اليوم
ضفر: أقول لمن أطلق شائعة وفاتى (سامحك الله)
الزاوية ترافق المريخ لكنشاسا ولوبومباشى
الجزائرى نورالدين زكرى يطالب المريخ باللعب الهجومى فى لوبومباشى
الكاردينال: إتحاد العاصمه فريق ضعيف ومتهالك
غارزيتو وراجي يتسلمان الزي الموحد لسفرية الكنغو
طارق المعتصم يشيد بدور الجماهير في مباراة المريخ ضد مازيمبي ويقدم حافزا دولاريا خاصا للاعب الذي يحرز هدفا في لوممباشي
مجلس المريخ يعزي وانغا في وفاة والده
ضفر عاد للتدريبات الجماعية .. المريخ يودع الخرطوم بتدريب صباحي
شيبوب يتدرب خارج الملعب وغارزيتو يصحح اخطاء الدفاع
قال انه خطط للقب الهداف منذ البداية .. بكري المدينة : الحكم الكاميروني حرمني من هدف ثمين
زي موحد من بولو فرينزي
الاثيوبية تحمل البعثة فجر اليوم .. المريخ يستجيب لمدربه ويغادر مبكرا لكنشايسا 
20 لاعباً في دفتر غارزيتو .. الغاء سفر وفد المقدمة .. ومحسن يرضخ لطلب جمال الوالي ويرافق الفريق
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلم الحبيب عبدالمنعم خليفة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء 
اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*خيار من خيار سلام [ ود الخليفه وشيخ طارق ــ وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين كسلاوى ] حبابكم المبروكين .. حبابكم قدم السعد .. حبابكم حبات العقد النضيد .. الحديث يحلو عنكم افضالكم قلادة عزة وفخار فى اعناقنا .. تحياتى لكم ومتعكم الله بالصحه والعافيه ومزيدا من ابداعاتكم ومساهماتكم ..
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aboali
					

تسلموا منعم وطارق صباحكم ورد احمر



تسلم كسلاوى وكل الاونلايناب والله ندخل المنبر قبل فنجان الشاى اسعدكم الله فى الدارين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• لوكاكو يقود ايفرتون لانتزاع فوز بشق الانفس من وست بروميتش
• فروسينوني يفوز على إمبولي واتلانتا يهزم سامبدوريا في الدوري الإيطالي
ريو آفي يفوز على أكاديميكا كويمبرا في الدوري البرتغالي
• نادي كاربي الايطالي يقيل مدربه بعد خماسية روما
• بلاتر يعتزم الاستمرار في رئاسة الفيفا ويؤكد براءته
• بلاتيني يعرض مساعدة لجنة القيم بالفيفا في قضية بلاتر
• بايرن ميونيخ يفتقد فيدال وروده في مواجهة دينامو زغرب
• الإصابة تعقد مشاركة يوفيتيتش مع إنتر ميلان أمام يوفنتوس
• برشلونة يسعى لتجاوز نكسة ميسي بالفوز على ليفركوزن
• وكيل نيمار: ارتداء قميص ريال مدريد كان كفيلاً بتجنب مشكلة الضرائب
• برشلونة يبحث عن الهدف رقم 500 امام ليفركوزن اوروبياً
• مورينيو مدرب تشيلسي : كوستا يتعرض لحملة مدبرة
• ألبا وبرافو يشاركان بتدريبات برشلونة استعدادا لمواجهة ليفركوزن
• فابريجاس يساند ميسي ويتمنى سرعة عودته للملاعب
• فابريغاس : وجود كاسياس لا يهمني بل يهم الصحافة
• إنريكي: برشلونة لا يقف على ميسي .. "صفحة الهلال"
• ريال مدريد يعلن وفاة لاعبه السابق إغناسيو زوكو
• هيرنانديز: تعلمت في ريال مدريد وعانيت في سوق الانتقالات
• نونو: فالنسيا المتعثر يحتاج للفوز في ليون
• بوليفيا تختار الزي البديل باللون الأحمر لإرهاب المنافسين
• مدرب روما: نسعى للفوز أمام باتي رغم الغيابات
• شماديت: ينبغي علينا غلق المساحات أمام برشلونة
• الفيفا يوافق على نقل مباراة فلسطين والسعودية
• الاتحاد الآسيوي يصفع الهلال السعودي بإيقاف ديغاو قبل قمة الأهلي الاماراتي
• شباب بلوزداد يعبر قسنطينة ويتصدر الدوري الجزائري
• شبيبة القبائل يحرم دفاع تاجنانت صدارة الدوري الجزائري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا - المجموعات :

• ليون - فرنسا (-- : --) فالنسيا - أسبانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

• بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 3

• بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) دينامو - كرواتيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 4

• زينيت - روسيا (-- : --) جينت - بلجيكا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 7

• آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) أوليمبياكوس - اليونان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 2

• برشلونة - أسبانيا (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 1

• باتي - روسيا البيضاء (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

..................................................  ......

◄ دوري أبطال آسيا - ذهاب النصف النهائي :

• الهلال - السعودية (-- : --) الأهلي - الإمارات الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 10

..................................................  ......

◄ كأس الإتحاد الآسيوي - ذهاب النصف النهائي :

• القادسية - الكويت (-- : --) تاكزيم - ماليزيا الساعة: 19:20 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 8

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الاسبوع 7 :

• ليل (-- : --) نانت الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 5

==============================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 7 :

• وست بروميتش (2 : 3) إيفرتون

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الاسبوع 6 :

• فروسينوني (2 : 0) إمبولي
• أتلانتا (2 : 1) سامبدوريا

..................................................  ......

◄ الدوري التاهيلي - المرحلة الاخيرة الاسبوع 5 :

• الامير الخرطوم (4 : 0) النيل سندي
• الشمالية الدامر (1 : 0) المريخ نيالا
• النهضة ربك (1 : 1) الاهلي عطبرة

==============================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺨﺼﻢ 152 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ 

ﻓﺎﺟﺄ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ 152 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﻠﻎ 890 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺼﺮﻭﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺛﺎﺭ ﻏﻀﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻭ ﻫﺎﺟﻢ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺭﻭﺏ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻲﺀ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻻﻻﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻄﻊ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻳﺼﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺧﺬ ﻣﺎ ﺩﻓﻌﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻤﻜﻨﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاردينال يؤكد الفوز علي اتحاد العاصمة بأرضه والوصول لنهائي الابطال

أكد رئيس الهلال اشرف الكاردينال تخطيه لاتحاد العاصمة الجزائري في تصريحات اعلامية بارضه ووسط جمهور والتاهل للنهائي ووصف رئيس الهلال الفريق الجزائري بالضعيق الذي لا يمكن ان يتاهل علي حساب الهلال وقال التاهل لم يحسم بعد والهلال قادر علي العودة ببطاقة التاهل واقصاء الجزائري من المربع الذهبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
سطوة كاتومبى وحكام مجدى

*سيطر الخوف على عشاق الاحمر الوهاج من تاثير سطوة المليادير اليهودى كاتومبى وتاثيره الكبير على (حكام مجدى شمس الدين) من خلال الرشاوى والهدايا التى تُقدم للحكام ع
*كاذب من يُحاول نفى حقيقة وجود (الرشاوى) والفساد فى كرة القدم الافريقيه.وكاذب من يحاول نفى إستفادة مازيمبى من هدايا التحكيم المتكرره فى البطولات الافريقيه
*والاسواء من كل ذلك ان تستمر سطوة الفريق الكنغولى على حُكام القارة فى وجود سودانى يرأس لجنة التحكيم فى الإتحاد الافريقى واعنى مجدى شمس الدين
*لا ادرى ماهى الفائدة من وجود هذا الشخص على رئاسة لجنة التحكيم بالإتحاد الافريقى والاندية السودانية تتعرض للظلم داخل وخارج الديار؟
*ماذا فعل من اجل الحفاظ على حظوظ الاندية السودانية بعد الظلم الكبير الذى تعرض له المريخ امام إتحاد العاصمه بالجزائر قبل ان يُعاد هذا الظلم بالكربون فى مباراة مازيمبى الاخيره على ارضية ملعب القلعة الحمراء؟
*بكل امانه نقولها إذا كان اهل المريخ ينتظرون (إنصافاً) من مجدى شمس الدين فسيطول إنتظارهم
*ولولا الروح العاليه التى ظل يؤدى بها نجوم الزعيم المباريات الافريقيه الاخيره لنجح مخطط التحكيم مبكراً فى إقصاء الفريق من السباق الافريقى
*شاهدنا كيف اجبر لاعبى المريخ حكم مباراة كابوسكورب الانغولى المرتشى جاكسون بافازا على الخضوع للسطوة الحمراء من خلال اداء بطولى ولم يستطيع الافريقى القذر ان ينفذ اجندته التى جاء من اجلها لارضية الملعب
*نفس الامر تكرر فى مباراة الترجى التونسى والتى ظهر فيها الحكم الجنوب افريقى دانيال بينانت وحاول بشتى السبل ضمان التاهل لعملاق باب سويقة إلا انه إصطدم بعزيمة لا تلين لنجوم الاحمر الوهاج
*ولم تكتفى لجنة الحكام بالإتحاد الافريقى بما حدث فى الادوار الاولى من المسابقة الافريقيه.وجاءت بالحكم المالى المرتشى مامادو كيتا لإدارة مباراة الزعيم وإتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى فى دورى المجموعات ونقض هدفاً صحيحاً لشيبوب
*قبل ان تكتمل فصول (المؤامرة القذره) على ارضية ملعب المريخ بتعيين الحكم الكاميرونى (نينانت اليوم) والذى حاول بشتى السبل تقديم كل المساعدات الممكنه لنادى صديقه اليهودى كاتومبى ونقض هدفاً صحيحاً للزعيم كان سيعقد كثيراً من مهمة مازيمبى
*ويبقى الحل الوحيد سادتى فى محاربة (فساد كاتومبى وحكام مجدى) هو القتال داخل الملعب من جانب اخوان علاء الدين يوسف حتى اخر الانفاس وإنتظار عدالة السماء والإنصاف من رب العباد
*تابعنا امس الاول كيف افشل نجوم إتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى مخططات حكم المباراة الزامبى الذى حاول بشتى السبل كسر شوكة الفريق الجزائرى إلا انه إصطدم بقوة جزائرية ورغبة لا تعرف الإنكسار
*مطلوب من نجوم الزعيم تقديم كل الممكن وبعض المستحيل عصر الاحد القادم وعليهم ان يعلموا انهم يقاتلون فى عدة جبهات تستوجب الصمود والإستبسال
*ونثق تماماً فى نجوم الاحمر الوهاج كثقتنا تماماً فى عدالة السماء ورب العباد الذى حرم الظلم على نفسه
*قاتلوا من اجل المريخ.قاتلوا من اجل صناعة تاريخ لانفسكم ولاتشغلوا بالكم باى شئ اخر خلاف التاهل للنهائى الحلم وتحقيق لقب الاميرة السمراء بحول الله وتوفيقه
*وفى كل الحالات سيجد نجوم الزعيم التقدير والإشادة من الجميع بعد المستويات المميزه التى ظلوا يحققونها فى البطولة الافريقيه ويكفى حفاظهم على سجلهم خالى من الهزائم داخل الارض منذ الادوار التمهيديه
*نعلم تمام العلم ان كرة القدم فى افريقيا اصبحت تُلعب خارج الميدان من خلال الرشاوى وإستمالة الحكام.لذلك سنقبل بكل النتائج طالما إنها إرتبطت بالقتال داخل الملعب
فى السنتر
*تسببت (الضربة الجزائرية) فى حالة من فقدان التوازن والهرطقة لمعظم كتاب الهلال (إلا من رحم ربى) ولم ينسى هؤلاء إصطحاب الزعيم فى كتاباتهم بدلاً من البحث عن الاسباب الحقيقيه لماحدث لفريقهم
*كبيرهم الذى علمهم (العبط) رمضان احمد السيد واصل فواصلة الكوميديه بعد مسرحية (نيل تركيا) الشهيره التى جعلته إضحوكة امام الجميع واكد بالامس على حتمية خروج المريخ وضعف حظوظه فى التاهل
*وكاد الرجل ان يخرج علينا بإكتشاف جديد يؤكد من خلاله ان حظوظ القمة متساوية رغم فوز المريخ وهزيمة الهلال .بعد ان تقمص دور (كريستوفر كولومبوس) من قبل واكد جريان النيل عبر الاراضى التركية
*الإتحاد الافريقى اكد فى تعليقة على نتائج دورى الابطال إرتفاع حظوظ المريخ وتضائل حظوظ الهلال فى التاهل.و(سى رمضان) يُريد ان يؤكد العكس
*وعلى دربة سار اراجوز الدار الذى اكد بما لايدع مجالاً للشك ان علاقتة بالإعلام مثل علاقة (النيل بتركيا) واكد ان المريخ ينتظره الخروج من لوممباشى (يوم السبت القادم) وهو لايدرى متى سيلعب المريخ ومتى سيلعب الهلال مباريات الرد.(إنتو بتجيبوا الناس دى من وين)
*حولينا وماعلينا يااااااااااارب
*تعجبت بكل صراحة من الحملة المضللة التى تعرض لها المريخى الصميم امجد على عبدالرحمن بسبب إطلاقة (لحمامة بها شعار المريخ) عشية لقاء مازيمبى لتذهب وتقف على المرمى الشمالى من ملعب المريخ
*تحدث البعض عن (هلالية هذا الشفت الاحمر) بينما ذهب البعض للحديث عن وجود السحر فى قدم الحمامة.وهى احاديث مضحة لكل من يعرف امجد على عضو قروب ملتقى الصفوة العالمى
*قسماً بمن رفع السماء لو عرف هؤلاء مريخية امجد لتواروا خجلاً من كل حرف سطروه فى حق هذا الرجل الذى يعشق المريخ حد الجنون
*كل ما إقترفه هذا الزعيم انه حاول ان يخلق اجواء من الحماس داخل ملعب المريخ ولم يتوقع ان تاتى ردة الفعل بهذه الطريقه الغريبه
اخر الكلام
المابعرفك بجهلك ياامجد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو سعيد بمعسكر الكنغو

عبر مستر دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني لنادي المريخ عن سعادته بالاستجابة السريعة التى وجدها من مجلس الادارة بتوفيرة معسكر قصير للفريق بالعاصمة الكنغولية كينساشا والتى ستصلها البعثة فى الواحده والنصف ظهر اليوم باذن الله و تقيم فيها حتى الجمعة، مبينا انه كان حريص على نقل لاعبيه لاجواء المنطقة التى ستقام فيها مباراة الاياب بسرعة للتعود عليها حتى يتمكنو من تقديم افضل ما لديهم و من ثم تحقيق النتيجة المنتظرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة: على نتسيق كامل مع فيتا كلوب

اكد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ انهم على تنسيق كامل مع ادارة نادي فيتا كلوب الكنغولى التى تعاونت معهم بلاحدود ووعدت بتسهيل الامور لبعثة المريخ فى العاصمة الكنغولية ابتداءا من الاستقبال بالمطار حتى توفير ملاعب للتدريبات ثم وداع البعثة عند مغادرتها الى لوممباشي، و تقدم كابتن ابوجريشة بشكره الجزيل لادارة فيتا كلوب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*كل الممكن.. و بعض المستحيل*


*لم يهتز مؤشر الثقة لدي “شعب المريخ” قيد أنملة.. بل إزدادت الثقة عندنا بالترقي عبر جثة “البطل الأخير المتبقي” للدور النهائي..
*ثقتنا مردها و مرجعيتها هي نوعية العناصر التي تتوافر لدينا في “كشف الفرسان”.. و معرفتنا “حد اليقين” بنجاعتهم أمام كل الخصوم بلا إستثناء، يدفعهم لذلك رغبة أكيدة بتسجيل إسمهم بأحرف من نور في سفر التأريخ الأحمر..
*طمأنينيتنا علي “نتف ما تبقي” من ريش “للغراب” منبعه قائد الفريق المحنك “الساحر” غارزيتو.. الخبير بخفايا و خبايا غرف الأسرار المازمبيه.. و المتمرس باللعب تحت الضغط و الأجواء الصعبة..
*نعلم تماما أن “الأحمر الوهاج” هذا الموسم إكتسب جرعات إضافية بعد “إستجلاب” عدد من النجوم و المحترفين الذين غيروا شكل الفريق نحو التميز الكامل.. و صار الفريق لا يتهيب المواجهات الكبيرة.. و كون بذلك شخصيته الرائده في كل البلدان و تحت كل الأجواء.. ليكون أمر تحقيق النتائج “الخارجية الجيدة” عندنا أمر من المسلمات.. لتتشكل في ملامحنا كامل توصيف “شخصية البطل”..
*الكلام أعلاه ليس من باب الإنشاء أو “النفخ الإعلامي الضار”.. و لكنه كلام مستند علي نتائج و أرقام “لا تكذب و لا تتجمل” لتبقي الحقيقة الماثلة أمام أعين “كل العالم” هي أن “المارد الأحمر” قد أزاح من طريقه بطل سابق لأفريقيا بأربعة بطولات “الترجي التونسي”..
*يومها أشفق الكثير من “المحبين”.. و تندر علينا “ناس قريعتي راحت” من ضعف نتيجة مباراة الذهاب التي إنتهت بهدف وحيد!! و لكن غارزيتو و فرسانه كان لهم رأي آخر.. إذ تناسوا نتيجة “الذهاب” و إسم “الترجي” عملاق باب سويقه بتأريخه الناصع المجيد.. و أدوا مباراة سجلت لهم من ضمن “الملاحم المريخية” و إنتزعوا التأهل رغما عن الخسارة بهدفين لهدف..
*و كتبت علينا الأقدار مهمة دفن البطل السابق الذي زاحمنا بالتواجد في مجموعة “الأقوياء”.. فسقيناه من نفس كأس رفيقه السابق.. و وأدنا آماله بأيدينا ثم أهلنا عليه تراب النصر و الظفر ببطاقة التأهل، و لم يعنينا إسم “البطل السابق” كثيرا..
*و الآن جاء الدور علي “أبناء كالديرون”.. و ما حققناه معهم في المواجهة الأولي يحمل عنونا بارزا برغبتنا العارمه “بتأكيد” مرورنا علي “عظام الغربان” بعد دهسها و هرسها تمهيدا لذرها في فضاء أفريقيا الواسع..
*ألاعيب “كاتومبي” المشبوهه و محاولاته الصبيانيه للعبث ببعثة النصر القادم.. لن تزيدنا الا إصرارا و رغبة في إفحام هذا الرجل “العاشق للرشاوي” و قطع دابر فريقه من درب البطولة..
*لنا خبرات جمه في التعامل مع “متخلفي افريقيا” الذين يلعبون خارج الميدان أكثر من داخله.. بمحاولات التأثير النفسي علي الفريق أو الطاقم الإداري.. هذه الخبرات إكتسبناها من خلال غوصنا في أدغال أفريقيا لسنوات و سنوات.. فشكلت لنا مناعه و منعه ضد هذه الممارسات اليائسه..
*لذلك نقولها بالفم المليان.. ألعب يا “كاتومبي” خارج الميدان “كالأبله” كما شئت.. و سنلعب نحن داخل الميدان بعنفوان نجومنا و مهاراتهم “الأعلي كعبا” و بذلهم و تفانيهم عن شعارهم.. و الحشاش يملاء شبكتو.
*نبضات أخيرة*
*الوفد الإداري المرافق لبعثة “التأهل” هو الأهم.. و تواجد السيد “جمال الوالي” رفقة فرسانه ضروري جدا، لما له من تأثير إيجابي داخل و خارج أرضية الميدان..
*علي البعثة توقع الأسوأ.. من ناحية التعامل أو التسهيلات في التحرك و التدرب.. لذلك يجب التعامل بحذر و هدوء لحل كل الإشكاليات المتوقعه و تلافي كل العقبات و المتاريس التي سيصنعها “أبطال الرشاوي” أمام بعثة “النصر القادم بإذن الله”..
*أما “حكام مجدي” الذين لا يخافون فينا الله “لا داخليا و لا خارجيا”.. فيجب تقديم “إعتراض شديد اللهجة” لإختيار الحكم القادم “المريب”.. و الضغط عليه بشدة في “الإجتماع التقليدي” قبل المباراة.. عسي أن يرعوي و يترفع عن “رشاوي كاتومبي” التي يسيل لها لعاب بعض المتنفذين في “الكاف” ذات نفسه..
*و يبقي هاجس “لياقة الفرسان” و إكتمال شفاء بعض “النجوم” هو الفيصل في قادم الأيام.. و هذا ما يجب الإجتهاد فيه بشده..
*قيام المعسكر الإعدادي الأفضل أن يكون منذ بدايته في “زامبيا” رغما من ألاعيب “الصبية” و لا نؤيد فكرة معسكر في دولة قريبة ثم التحرك إلي لوممباشي قبل يومين من المواجهة لأنهم سيصادفون فيها ذات المضايقات التي ينون تفاديها..
*علي البعثة التمسك بكل حقوقها القانونية.. و إشراك مراقب المباراة في كل التفاصيل مع تقديم شكوي شفاهية له حال حدوث أي إشكاليات..
*لن ننسي شكوي فريق “المغرب التطواني” من تعرض لاعبيه لتخدير قبل المباراة عبر “أجهزة التكييف” داخل غرف الفندق..
*بإذن الله و توفيقه ستكون هذه المرحلة هي نهاية “الفرق المشبوهة” و التي تلعب خارج الميدان و تعبث أياديها الخفيه من تحت الطاولات..
*و يبقي المريخ السوداني هو الفريق الأفريقي الأول المرشح للقب هذا العام.. و لو كره الكارهون..
*بعد “خروج” ممثل البلد “الأضعف” من سياق السباق.. ستتفرغ صحافة “الغل و البهتان” لنشر أكاذيبها و سمومها في جسد الزعيم.. حسدا و كراهية كما هي العادة.. و بإذن الله لن يحيق المكر السئ إلا بأهله..
*تعرضت لحادث “بالسيارة” و أصبت جراءه في يدي اليمني.. و الحمد لله الذي قدر و لطف.. و أشكر “جموع الصفوة الأبرار” الذين أحاطوني بحبهم و دعائهم.. و هاتفي يضج بمئات المكالمات و رسائل التخفيف التي هونت علي كثيرا من الالام..
*فالشكر لكل من بادر بزيارتي بالمستشفي أو المنزل.. و لكل من إتصل أو أرسل أو واساني بالدعاء من ظهر الغيب.. و هذا هو مجتمع الصفوة الصافي بالحب و التوادد..
*الشكر أيضا للشباب الذين أصروا علي نزول المقال كما هي العادة رغم التعب الجسدي.. فلهم مني التحية لمجهودهم في كتابة هذه الأسطر.
*نبضة أخيرة*
الحمدلله أنني من الصفوة.. أجمل و أنبل “خلق الله” علي الأرض


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
كلام هجمة وصدمة..!! 

*يبدو ان رئيس نادي الهلال مازال يعاني من آثار الصدمة والهجمة التي
خلفها فوز التيحة علي فريقه الذي تواضع وتقبل هزيمة جعلته يقف علي بعد
خطوة من مغادرة البطولة التي ظل يبشر بها الكاردينال شعب الهلال المغلوب
علي أمره من فريقه ومن رئيس لايتورع أبداً من إثارة الجدل، فمن قبل تحدث
الرجل حول قضية بكري وقال انه سيوقف المدينة عن ممارسة كرة القدم مدي
الحياة ولا ندري حتي اللحظة لماذا لم يتوقف بكري مدي الحياة عن ممارسة
كرة القدم واتي الرجل مرة أخري عقب الخسارة امام التيحة ليصف الفريق
الجزائري بالضعيف والمتهالك ولا ادري حقاً ما الذي ارتكز عليه الرجل ليصف
فريق جرع فريقه هزيمة مريرة داخل معقله بالضعف والتهالك، فهل يعتبر من
خسر وتقهقر بملعبه هو الضعيف والمتهالك ام يوصف من انتصر بذلك الوصف الذي
اتي كحديثه عن قضية بكري التي ذهب حديثه فيها هباء منثورا.
*الكاردينال فقد المنطق تماماً وعكس حديثه الأخير حجم الصدمة المريعة
التي خلفها فوز الفريق الجزائري علي الهلال الذي وضح ان هذه المرحلة هي
اقصي مايمكن ان يصل اليه في ظل تواضع الفريق الأزرق وضعفه البائن والذي
لن تخفيه تصريحات عنترية وهلامية من رجل قاد فريقه لحافة الخروج بعد ان
اثبت فشله التام في تدعيم صفوف الفريق بلاعيبين عليهم القيمة، فالهلال هو
من يستحق وصف الضعف والتهالك وليس من ضمن تواجده في النهائي القاري.
*حديث الكاردينال الأخير لن يستمر مفعوله كثيراً وسيدرك الجمهور الهلالي
انه حديث هجمة وصدمة ولايمكن ان يغير شي من حقيقة ان الهلال تواضع بملعبه
وخسر بطاقة العبور من امام فريق قوي لم يسجل انتصاره خبط عشواء كما ظل
يحدث للهلال الذي يعتبر وصوله لهذا الدور مفاجاة ما كان لها الحدوث لو
قابل الهلال في الأدوار الأولي من البطولة أندية لها وزنها فالهلال ظل
يتنقل من دور لأخر امام اندية ضعيفة ومتهالكة ولاتملك اي تاريخ مشرف، لكن
عندما وصل لهذه المحطة كان لابد لهذه المسيرة الماشة بالبركة من توقف واي
توقف هذا توقف صعب قطع للفريق الأزرق تذكرة اللاعودة للبطولة القارية هذا
الموسم.
*رئيس النادي الأزرق قال انهم سيعودو ببطاقة التأهل من الجزائر ولا ادري
حقاً كيف سيكون ذلك هل سيستبدل اللاعبون الحاليون بأخرون ام ان ذات
التشكيلة التي انهزمت ستعود لتقابل التيحة في ملعبه الصعب والمرعب.
*الحديث المشحون لايصنع البطولات وإطلاق التصريحات النارية والخنفشارية
لن يجعل الفرقة الزرقاء طرفاً في نهائي البطولة الأفريقية وعلي رئيس
النادي الأزرق ان يكون أكثر عقلانية فحديثه حول الإتحاد وضعفه وتهالكه
سيوصم الفريق الأزرق قبل التيحة فإذا كان الفريق الضعيف والمتهالك انتصر
علي فريقك فما الذي يمكن ان نطلقه علي فريقك في هذه الحالة.
وهج اخير:-
*طارت الطيور بأرزاقها وخروج الهلال بات مسألة زمن وعلي رئيس الهلال
وقتها ان يغر ويعترف بضعف وتهالك فريقه وعليه في ذلك الوقت ان يكون أكثر
حكمة فعندها لن تنفع عنترياته ولن يحفل أحد بتصريحاته الجزافية التي ظل
يفجرها في الوسط الرياضي بين الفينة والأخري.
*أين الحكمة وأين هو المنطق من حديث رئيس خسر ناديه لياتي بعدها واصفاً
من هزمه بالضعف والتهالك.
*التيحة انتصر لعب ونتيجة والهلال تواضع وتقبل علقة ساخنة لن يرسم حديث
الكاردينال واقع جديد أو مغاير لها.
*عودة الهلال من الجزائر ببطاقة العبور لن تحدث فمن يتواضع ويخسر علي
ملعبه ووسط انصاره سيصعب عليه العودة من بعيد حتي لو امتلك عناصر ليست
ضعيفة ومتهالكة كالتي يحويها الكشف الأزرق الذي وضح ان به عناصر قادتها
الحظوظ والصدف للوصول لهذه المرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة.
*العودة من ملعب حمادي ببطاقة العبور تصريح كتصريح حرمان بكري من اللعب
مدي الحياة فهل توقف بكري ان توقف بكري عندها فقط ستكون عودة الهلال
متاحة امام الفرقة الجزائرية المرعبة والتي لم تنتظر حتي تلعب بملعبها
لتنتزع بطاقة التأهل بل انتزعتها مبكراً لتضع حد فاصل بين الجد واللعب
لفريق ظل الحظ يقف معه كظله، لكن الحظ توقف وانكشف المستور وظهر الفريق
الأزرق علي حقيقة مستواه الذي كنا ننوه به من قبل اكثر من مرة.
*من قبل قلتها والأن اعيدها ان الفريق الحالي للهلال يصعب عليه نيل اي
بطولة خصوصاً ان كانت بطولة قارية يتنافس عليها أندية بحجم وقيمة المريخ
ومازيمبي والإتحاد فهذا الثلاثي يفصله بون شاسع عن الفريق الحالي للهلال
واتت مباراة نصف النهائي لتؤكد علي هذه الحقيقة التي ظل لايتقبلها
الهلاليون جميعهم وظل يرسم إعلام الهلال واقع مغاير لهذه الحقيقة حتي
انكشف المستور وسقطت ورقة التوت في المرحلة الحاسمة.
*تصريحات الكاردينال ليست مستغربة منه فمن تحدث من قبل عن قدرته علي
ايقاف لاعب كرة قدم محترف مدي الحياة بإمكانه ان ينقل الهلال علي بساط من
التصريحات العنترية ليضعه في النهائي ولاتستبعدو ان صرح بجلب الكأس
وفريقه عملياً يعد الان خارج دائرة المنافسة.
*منذ الغد سنتفرغ للحديث عن مواجهة العبور من قلب لوممباشي مع العلم ان
المريخ انتصر ولم نسمع حديث من الوالي يصف فيه الغربان بالتهالك والضعف.
*تصريحات كردنة ستجر علي الهلال هزيمة مجلجلة في لقاء العودة وعلي كابتن
قاقارين ان يستعد للنزول لأرض الملعب لوقف الصدمة والهجمة المتوقعة من
قبل التيحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
نخشى ان يصبح الصبح لا المريخ ولاالهلال ولا السودان باق

مع بلوغ مرحلة التنافس فى البطولة الافريقية التى يشارك فيها السودان
لاول مرة بفريقى قمته الكروية نصف النهائى توطئة للمرحلة الاخيرة
لتحقيق الامل الذى راود السودان بان يحقق اول بطولة معتبرة له وان يشارك
فى كاس العالم للاندية فان نتيجة فريقى القمة جاءت محبطة وان قلت درجة
الاحباط فى المريخ مقارنة بالهلال ولكن تبقى الحقيقة المرة ان كلاهما
يواجه خطر المغادرة للنهائى وان تمتع المريخ بفرصة اكبر من الهلال

اولا فكلاهما استقبل هدفا او اكثر فى مرماه على ارضه وهذا يشكل ضغطا
نفسيا وعبئا كبيرا على الفريقين ولعل افضل من عبرعن هذه الواقع المدير
الفنى للمريخ الذى اعلن وسط موجة الفرح الغامر التى هللت لها اداراة
وجماهير واعلام المريخ قال فيه انه حذين للنتيجة وكان يفضل ويفرح اكثر
لوان المريخ فاز بهدف واحد بدلا من ان يفوز بهدفين ويلج مرماه هدف ذلك
لانه يعلم خطورة الهدف الذى ولج مرماه على ارضه لانه يسهل لمنافسه ان
يتاهل على حسابه لو فاز عليه بهدف نظيف بينما حرم هو من التاهل بنفس
الهدف

وثانب لان المريخ الذى استقبل هدفا قاتلا على ارضه حقق فوزا متواضعا
بفارق هدف واحد من مازيمبى مما منح الاخير الافضلية على ارضه ليضمن
التاهل لو حقق اى فوز مهما قل اذا خرج بمرماه نظيفا فى لقاء الاياب فهذا
يكفيه للاطاحة بالمريخ اى فوزه بهدف واحد نظيف يعنى مغادرة المريخ وهى
النتيجة التى تحسب لصاحب الارض بانه على الاقل فائز بهدف وهو ما لم يكن
متاحا لمازيمبى لو ان المريخ نجح فى ان يكون متقدما عليه بفارق اكثر من
هدف واحد وهو ما لم يحققه المريخ لهذا فان مازيمبى لن يواجه اى ضغط فى
الاباب غير انه بحاجة لتحقيق الفوز ولو بهدف واحد نظيف

اما الهلال فلقد استقبل هدفبن على ارضه كما تلقى هزيمة بهدفين مقابل
هدف مما يعنى اضعاف فرصته للتاهل مالم يحقق فوزا على اتحاد العاصمة بفارق
هدفين على الاقل حتى يتاهل وهى بلاشك مهمة ليست سهلة

خلاصة الامر تعنى ان لقاءالاياب للفريقين يشكل خطرا ووعبئا كبيرا علي
الفريقين وان قلت درجةخطورته على المريخ الا ان الخطر يبقى قائما على
الفريقين وان قلت درجته كثيرا للمريخ الا ان كلاهما مهدد بالاطاحة به

لهذا وعلى درب المناضل الفنان محمد وردى رحمة الله عليه اقول:

( نخشى ان يصبح الصبح ولا المريخ ولا الهلال ولا السودان باق) وان كان
وردى عندما انشد بها كلن يعبر عن فرح الشعب السودانى بزوال الدكتاتورية
العسكريىة فى ثورة اكتوبر عندما اصبح الصبح لا السجن ولا السجان باق
ولكن الفارق اننها اذا اطلقنا هذا النشيد عقب لقاء الايالب فمعناه اننا
ننعى السودان وكرته التى اهدرت اول واهم فرصة فى تاريخه لهذا لان ترديدنا
لذات النشيد فانه سيعبر عن حذن وحسرة وليس عن فرح بنجاح ثورة وانما هو
حذن لانتكاسة الثورةالرياضية التى علقنا عليها امالنا,

بقى ان اقول اننى ارى خلقف الكواليس وميض نار حارقة فنار الغرور التى
اصابت الهلال فى مقتل امام اتحادالعاصمة وعلى ارضه فاننفس نار الغرور
الان تسرى وتتهدد جسد المريخ بان تحرقه وكل عناصره تستهين بمازمبى بسبب
الفوز المتواضع الذى تحقق على ارضه والذى كان الافضل منه الفوز بهدف نظيف
وهو المتوقع لصاحب الارض ولا جديد فيه والافضل الا انه اضعف من اهميته
باستقبال هدف فى مرماه مما يشكل خطرا كبيرا على المريخ فكيف يعتبر
مسالة تاهلة محسومة وبانتظار صافرة الحكم بعكس الهلال الذى سيواجه خصماو
هو يبحث عن ثغرة ينفذ منها على فريق تقدم عليه فى ارضه بهدفين مقابل
هدف مما ييضعه امام تحدى فى مواجهة فريق افضل منه لن يلاعبه هذه المرة
وهو منتفخ غرورا حتى يستهين به بل هو الضهيف الذى يبحث عن انتزاع
الصعب منه

لهذا اقول للمريخ يجب الا يسقط خطورة مازيمبى بسبب هذه النتيجة المتواضعة
التى لاتشكل خطرا كبيرا عليه وليسترجع ويستلهم الدرس والعبرة من
التطوان المغربى يوم واجه مازيمبى على ارضه فى لقاء فاصل يتمتع فيه
بفرصتى التعادل والفوزو ليتاهل او يتصدر فتلقى من مازيمبى هزيمة خماسيىة
لم يتوقعها احد اطاحت به خارج منظومة نصف النهائى بل وليتصدرمازيميى
المجموعة بسبب غرور الهلال فى مواجهة سموحة المصرى

لابد للمريخ ع ان يستوعب هذه الدروس والبغيرة حتى يكف عن هذه الحالة
من الانتفاخ والغرور وليدرك انه يواجه ايضا خطر المغادرة اذا لم يضع
الامور فى حجمها الطبيعى ففرصة مازيمبى اكبر اذا لم يصل المريخ مرماه
بهدف واكثر فى لقاء الاياب حنى يتميز عليه فى الفرصة





خارج النص



- شكرا الاخ حاتم بيكه امنياتنا ان يتحقق للسودان البطولة وان
ترفع علم البلد فى كاسالعالبم للاندية لانه حرام نقعد نجعج فى الفاضى



- شكرا الاخ بابا والله اقول ليك يا بابا اعملوا اى حاجة بس حققوا
الكاس ولو مرة فى العمر للسودان واسطوانة الحكام دى كان انتوا او الهلال
فكوها ما تبقى شماعة فى كل كورة ورونا كورة واحدة ما حملتوها الحكام
محلية او خارجية
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*شكررا وربنا ينعم عليك بالعافيه التامه
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير على عموم الصفوة 
مشكورين على الاخبار 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجان الكاف لم ترغب في المريخ في نصف النهائي
الزعيم مشى على جمر المسار الصعب وفوق نيران الصافرات الظالمة
المؤامرة بدأت بالناميبي واستمرت مع الجنوب افريقي وتواصلت مع المالي الى الكميروني ومخاوف كبيرة من الجابوني
حكم جولة الاياب في لوممباشي يعتمد على مساعديه في ظلم الخصوم.. ومازيمبي اثبت قدراته العالية في التأثير على الحكام حتى خارج قواعده

عبدالله كمال

لم يكن وصول المريخ الى المرحلة الحالية من دوري ابطال افريقيا امراً يسيراً، فمسار الزعيم في المنافسة بعناية فائقة وكان واضحاً ان لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم كانت ترغب في الاطاحة به مبكراً خارج حسابات النسخة الحالية من المنافسة، فكان ان وجد الزعيم النادي التنزاني الثري والصاعد بقوة في سماء الكرة الافريقية في بداية مشواره بالدور التمهيدي، وبالفعل كان الزعيم قريباً من مغادرة المنافسة وتحقيق رغبة قيادة (كاف) التي يعتبر السوداني مجدي شمس الدين الرجل الثاني فيها، ولكن الكيني الان وانغا كان بالمرصاد لذلك المخطط وحمل المريخ برأسه الى الدور الثاني من المنافسة والذي كتب على المريخ ان يواجه فيه كابوسكورب الانغولي وهو فريق لا يقل ثراءً عن عزام التنزاني ويكفي الاشارة الى ان رئيسه بينتو كانقامبا يعتبر رجل الاعمال الاول في بلاده وشركاته هي الاكبر في انغولا، ولكن المريخ وبذكاء غارزيتو وقتالية نجومه تمكن من عبور هذه المحطة ايضاً وصولاً الى الدور الثاني من المنافسة ليجد في طريقه الترجي التونسي بكل عنفوانه وصولجانه المعروف على المستوى الافريقي، وحتى هذه المحطة التليدة لم يتوقف عندها الزعيم كثيراً وتمكن من عبورها الى دور المجموعات، وفي الوقت الذي وجد فيه الهلال اندية كسموحة والمغرب التطواني ومازيمبي الكنغولي وجد المريخ نفسه في مواجهات صعبة للغاية ضد ثلاث اندية جزائرية بما فيها حامل اللقب وفاق سطيف الجزائري والفريق الثري الذي يحظى بدعم كامل من رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري محمد روراوة اتحاد العاصمة بالاضافة مولودية شباب العلمة، وهي بحسابات كرة القدم مجموعة كان يتوجب على الزعيم ان يغادر حساباتها مبكراً، ولكن معرفة غارزيتو الدقيقة بأسرار الكرة الجزائرية جعلته قادراً على العبور بفريقه الى الدور نصف النهائي من المنافسة ليجد نفسه في مواجهة مازيمبي الكنغولي، وبالفعل تمكن المريخ من عبور الجولة الاولى امام العملاق الكنغولي المعروف باجادته الكاملة اللعب خارج ارضية المستطيل الاخضر بهدفين لواحد، ويبقى الجميع في انتظار الجولة الثانية من هذا الدور والتي ستقام في الرابع من اكتوبر المقبل على ارضية ملعب مازيمبي الكنغولي بمدينة لوممباشي.

وعلى الجهة الاخرى عبدت لجان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) الطريق امام ند المريخ التقليدي الهلال من اجل الوصول الى المرحلة الحالية من المنافسة، فوجد الهلال نفسه في الدور التمهيدي امام امتحان سهل للغاية ضد كي ام كي الزنزباري، وفي الدور الاول واجه الهلال فريق الرصاصات الكبيرة الملاوية المغمور، بينما كان منافسه الثالث هو سانغا الكنغولي والذي لم يحتاج الهلال ان يبذل كثيراً من المجهودات للاطاحة به من المنافسة، وحتى مشوار الهلال في دور المجموعات غابت عنه الصعوبات بصورة شبه كاملة، فكان مازيمبي الكنغولي هو المنافس الوحيد للازرق على عكس المريخ الذي وجد نفسه في امتحانات صعبة للغاية في هذا الدور.

ولم يتوقف ظلم المريخ من جانب لجان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) على المسار الذي وضع للفرقة الحمراء، وانما تعداه لاختيارات الحكام في المباريات، حيث وجد المريخ نفسه مضطراً للتعامل مع اسوأ انواع الحكام في القارة الافريقية طيلة مشواره في النسخة الحالية من المنافسة، ولا احد يعلم حتى الان الاسباب التي دفعت المالي مامادو كايتا لاطلاق صافرته والغاء الهدف الصحيح الذي سجله المريخ في شباك اتحاد العاصمة خلال الدقائق الاخيرة للمواجهة التي جمعت بين الطرفين على ملعب عمر حمادي بالجزائر في دور المجموعات، ولم يفهم حتى الان اي شخص السبب الذي دفع الحكم الكميروني نيانت اليوم لنقض الهدف الثالث للمريخ في شباك مازيمبي الكنغولي برأسية مهاجمه بكري المدينة بعد ان كشفت الاعادة التلفزيونية عدم وجود اي احتكاك بين المدينة ومدافي الخصم الكنغولي.. وكان الجنوب افريقي دانيال بينانت قريباً من الاطاحة بالمريخ في ملعب رادس عندما انحازت صافرته بوضوح شديد لصف اصحاب الضيافة ولكن فطنة اعضاء الجهاز الفني بالمريخ دفعتهم الى الضغط عليه واجباره على ادارة المواجهة بتوازن كبير بعد ان كان قد مارس ضغطاً كثيفاً على المريخ في الجزء الاول من المباراة، ليظهر الرجل مجدداً في ملعب 5 ماي بمدينة سطيف الجزائرية ويمارس انحيازاً اعمى لاصحاب الارض ولكن نجوم المريخ قالوا كلمتهم ورفضوا ان تؤثر قرارات الجنوب افريقي على تعادلهم مع حامل لقب المنافسة.

//////////////////

مائة الف دولار لابعاد المريخ من البطولة

وضع الجميع الايادي على الرؤوس عندما اعلنت لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم اختيار الناميبي جاكسون بافازا لادارة مباراة الحسم بين المريخ ومضيفه كابوسكورب الانغولي والذي اشتهر رئيسه بينتو كانقامبا بأنه لا يتورع في دفع اي كمية من الاموال في سبيل ضمان حصول فريقه على الانتصار في المباريات.. وكان بافازا بمثابة الصيد الثمين للملياردير الانغولي فالحكم الناميبي صغير السن كانت هذه هي مباراته الافريقية الاولى ومن الممكن ان تدير مائة الف دولار دفعها له الرجل كرشوة رأسه، ولكن تحرك ادارة المريخ وضغطها على لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم فرض على الحكم الناميبي ان يدير المباراة بنزاهة كاملة ما جعل ادارة كابوسكورب الانغولي تأمر بعض جنود الشرطة باحتجازه ومعه رئيس الاتحاد الناميبي (عضو لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي) داخل احدى غرف الاستاد ومطالبته بارجاع الاموال التي سلمت للاخير نظير الحصول على مساعدات تحكيمية في المباراة.

/////////

علاقة صداقة كادت ان تطيح بالزعيم

الصداقة الوثيقة والقوية بين مشجع الترجي التونسي ورئيس لجنة الحكام السابق بـ(كاف) طارق البشماوي بالجنوب افريقي دانيال بينانت كادت ان تكون سببا ًرئيسياً للاطاحة بالمريخ من النسخة الحالية من دوري ابطال افريقيا، وتحديداً منذ دور الـ16) من المنافسة، فلجان الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم دائماً ما تكرم الترجي التونسي بالحكم الجنوب افريقي بينانت عندما يكون موقفه خطيراً ويحتاج للمساعدة، واختياره لادارة مباراة الاياب بين الاحمر وبطل تونس كان واضحاً ان الهدف منها هو الاطاحة بالزعيم من المنافسة، وهو ما كشفته (الزعيم) في وقته وحذرت ادارة المريخ منه، وما هي الا دقائق بعد ان اطلق الجنوب افريقي صافرة بداية المباراة الا وانكشف للجميع ان الصحيفة كانت على حق في كل تحذيراتها، وان الصداقة بين البشماوي وبينانت هي من تدير المباراة لا صافرته، ولكن التحرك السريع من جانب مدرب حراس المريخ الجزائري السابق حكيم سبع واشارته لبينانت بأنه تلقى اموالاً نظير ظلم المريخ تسببت في ابعاد الاول خارج الملعب كما تسببت ايضاً في ان يحترم بينانت تاريخه التحكيمي الذي لم يعرف سوى الانحياز للترجي التونسي وان يدير ما تبقى من المباراة بنزاهة ليكتب المريخ التأهل الى الدور نصف النهائي من ملعب رادس.

//////////////////

المصالح المتشابكة تحرم المريخ من التعادل في عمر حمادي

كشفت صحيفة الوئام الجزائرية معلومات مهمة عن الطريقة التي وصل بها مجدي شمس الدين المحامي الى منصبه الحالي رئيساً للجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم حيث اشارت عبر تقرير اخباري نشرته على موقعها الالكتروني الى ان التونسي بوشماوي سمم العلاقة بين روراوة وحياتو وهو من كان ينقل ما يكتب في الصحافة الجزائر لحياتو وقد عمل في الكواليس لصالح الجابون وإنتقم من روراوة الذي أبعده من لجنة التحكيم لصالح السوداني مجدي شمس الدين، وكان روراوة أخرجه بعد أن طعننا البشماوي في كأس أفريقيا 2013 بالتحكيم الذي ذبح الجزائر التي كانت في مجموعة تونس، وساعد منتخب بلاده الذي فشل هو الآخر في التأهل.

ويفسر تقرير صحيفة (الوئام) الجزائرية عدداً من القرارات المدهشة التي حدثت في الفترة الماضية، حيث ظل اتحاد العاصمة يتلقى دعماً تحكيمياً مستمراً طيلة مشواره في النسخة الحالية من المنافسة، ومن انواع الدعم التي تلقاها كان هو اختيار الحكم المالي مامادو كايتا المشهور في اوساط كرة القدم الافريقية بأنه حكم (مرتشي) لادارة المواجهة بين اتحاد العاصمة وضيفه المريخ، وهي المباراة التي لم يتأخر خلالها المالي عن رفض احتساب هدف صحيح لمصلحة المريخ حمل توقيع الشاب شرف الدين شيبوب دون ان يكلف نفسه توضيح الاسباب التي دفعته لالغاء الهدف لانه باختصار شديد لم يكن يملك ما يفسر به ذلك القرار الغريب.

وتحمل اشارة صحيفة (الوئام) الجزائرية الى العلاقة المسممة بين روراوة وحياتو ما يفيد بأن رئيس الاتحاد الافريقي ربما يكون قد تدخل في اختيار الحكام لدور الاربعة لدوري ابطال افريقيا وقرر ان يكون الحكم الزامبي جاني ساكوازي هو الذي يدير مواجهة الهلال وضيفه اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري على ان يكون المميز فكتور قوميز هو الحكم في جولة الاياب بين الفريقين، فتعيين جاني ومن قبله العقوبة المفاجئة على يوسف بلايلي اشارتا بوضوح شديد الى ان اتحاد العاصمة وبعد ان كان يحظى بدعم تحكيمي رفيع، اصبح الآن مغضوباً عليه بعد ان دخل عيسى حياتو اللعبة من اوسع الابواب وقال كلمته في اختيار الحكام لدور الاربعة.

///////////

الكميروني اليوم.. مازيمبي يلعب مع الحكام حتى خارج لوممباشي

اصبحت لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم وبعد ان استشرى فساد مازيمبي الكنغولي في داخل القارة السمراء واصبحت كل الاندية تحتج على الظلم التحكيمي الذي تعاني منه عندما تلعب في مواجهة مازيمبي خاصة في المباريات التي تجرى على ارضه، (كاف) لا يتأخر في تعيين بعض الحكام لادارة مباريات الغربان وظلت اسماء المصري جهاد جريشة والمغربي بوشعيب الاحرش والجنوب افريقي فيكتور قوميز حاضرة في اغلب مباريات مازيمبي خلال النسخة الحالية من المنافسة، فالثلاثي المذكور عرف بالنزاهة وانه لا يمكن شراؤه من جانب الاندية، ليتفاجأ الجميع بتعيين الكميروني (الفاسد) نينانت اليوم لادارة مباراة الذهاب بين المريخ ومازيمبي على القلعة الحمراء وهي المباراة التي اجتهد الكميروني لتسييرها قدر الامكان من اجل مصلحة مازيمبي الكنغولي ووصلت به الجرأة الى درجة الغاء هدف صحيح للمريخ حمل توقيع مهاجمه بكري المدينة هذا فضلاً عن صمته ازاء محاولات التصفية الجسدية التي قام بها لاعبو مازيمبي ضد نجوم المريخ.

وكشفت مواجهة المريخ وضيفه مازيمبي الكنغولي بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك ان كرة القدم في القارة الافريقية ما زالت تعاني من فساد كبير وانه ما لم يطرأ تغيير على لجان (كاف) وبالاخص لجنة الحكام لن تتغير الاحوال وستظل كرة القدم الافريقية في حالها، مستوى الاندية ليس المتحكم الرئيسي في نتائجها وانما صافرات اصحاب الياقات السوداء الظالمة.

////////////////

ايريك كاستان..الجابوني يظلم عبر مساعديه

يثير اختيار لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الجابوني ايريك كاستان لادارة جولة الاياب بين المريخ ومضيفه مازيمبي الكنغولي الكثير من المخاوف في الاوساط الحمراء خاصة بعد ان كشفت جولة الذهاب على قدرة مازيمبي الكنغولي العالية التأثير على الحكام حتى في المباريات التي يلعبونها خارج القواعد وذلك على خلفية المستوى الباهت الذي ظهر به الحكم الكميروني نينانت اليوم في مواجهة امس الاول، ويؤمن كل اهل المريخ بأن فريقهم قادر على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية والتأهل الى الدور نصف النهائي من البطولة حال حصوله على تحكيم نظيف ونزيه، وأشارت اغلب التقارير التي تحدثت عن الحكم الجابوني عن انه حاسم وحازم ولكن لديه رجال خطوط هم الاسوأ على الاطلاق ودائماً ما يقومان بمهمة ظلم الخصوم... 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مسطزر يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
اسماعيل حسن
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

* قيل لفرعون ما الذي فرعنك… فقال: ما لقيتش حد يحوشني..
* ولو سئل التحكيم السوداني والتحكيم الأفريقي لماذا تترصدان المريخ وتستمرآن ظلمه على عينك يا تاجر??!! فسيقول كلٌ منهما… ما لقيتش حد يحوشني..
* يخسر المريخ نتائج الكثير من المباريات المحلية، ويفقد الكثير من بطولات الدوري الممتاز بسبب ظلم التحكيم وترصده له والسادة أعضاء مجلس إدارته صم بكم عمي فهم لا يبصرون!!
* وعلى الصعيد القاري يفقد الفريق نقاط الكثير من المباريات ويخرج من بعض البطولات بسبب ظلم التحكيم الأفريقي القذر النتن وترصده له على عينك يا تاجر ، والسيد المحترم مجلس إدارته لا حس لا خبر ..
* الجماهير تنوح والجهاز الفني يحتج والصحافة الحمراء تكتب، ونجومنا يصرخون وا مجلساه… وا مجلساه…. ولا حياة لمن تنادي….
* بالله عليك يا مجلس إدارتنا الموقر ما سر هذه السلبية والضعف والاستسلام المرير لهذين الظلمين المحلي والخارجي??!!
* إذا لم تكن قادراً على حماية فريقنا منهما فأنت لست جديراً بأن تكون مجلسنا!!
* اذهب اليوم قبل الغد وامنح الفرصة لغيرك ممن يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة والقدرة على توفير الحماية المطلوبة للفريق من كل أشكال الظلم والترصد…
* حرمنا الحكم المالي من هدف صحيح مليون في الميه في مباراة الإتحاد بالجزائر وسلبنا نقطة مستحقة كان يمكن أن تكفل لنا صدارة المجموعة.. فماذا فعل مجلس الإدارة??!!
* تحدثت كل الأقلام المريخية والمواقع المختلفة في الفيس بوك والمنتديات الحمراء في الوات ساب عن قذارة الحكم الكاميروني المدعو (اليوم)، وناشدت المجلس بأن يطالب بتبديله أو على الأقل يجتهد من أجل تحييده، ولكنه كالعادة لم يحفل بها لتكون النتيجة الظلم البائن الذي تعرضنا له السبت الماضي، واحتسابه لهدف كنغولي نتج عن تسلل واضح، ونقضه لهدف صحيح مليون في الميه أحرزه بكري وكان كافياً لأن يُسهّل مهمتنا في لوممباشي ويضمن صعودنا للنهائي بنسبة كبيرة.. إلى جانب أنه كان سيرفع رصيد العقرب إلى ثمانية أهداف ويصبح الهداف الأوحد للبطولة..
* وأجزم وابصم بالعشرة على أن مجلسنا لن يفعل شيئاً إزاء هذا الظلم..
* إذا بالغ سيتحفنا بعض أعضائه بتصريحات مملة ممجوجة يستنكرون من خلالها هذا الظلم …
* ختاماً ها نحن نلفت النظر مجدداً إلى التاريخ القذر للحكم الجابوني الذي سيدير مباراة الرد في الكونغو ، ونؤكد في نفس الوقت على أن مازيمبي لن يجد صعوبة في شراء صافرته بأي ثمن كما فعل مع الحكم الكاميروني، وبالتالي لابد من تحرك سريع لاستبداله قبل أن يذبحنا يوم الأحد القادم شريطة ألا يكون هذا التحرك عن طريق مجدي شمس الدين أو قرن شطه.. ولن أزيد..
آخر السطور
* إذا سلمنا جدلاً بأن غارزيتو أخطأ في مباراة مازيمبي بتركه لراجي وإخراجه لأيمن سعيد ودفعنا ثمن ذلك هدفا اليماً في مرمانا، فهل يعني ذلك أن تضعف ثقتنا فيه أو نشكك في كفاءته???!!!
* المدرب الذي لا يخطيء لم ولن يولد.
* أخشى على المريخ من شماتة أهله على القبيلة الزرقاء وانشغالهم بهزيمة الهلال أمس الأول من الاتحاد الجزائري ..
* أخوتي الصفوة.. ده نفس الشيء الكان بيعملوه الهلالاب في الأسبوع الماضي.
* كانوا مشغولين بالمريخ ويقولون لأهله مازيمبي جاااكم.. إلى أن اتتهم الضربة طاااخ في دارهم..
* لذا ليت أحبابي ألمريخاب يتعظون ولا يشغلون انفسهم بهزيمة الهلال وينسون فريقهم الذي تنتظره مباراة حاسمة يوم الأحد القادم في لوممباشي..
* وإن كان العاقل من يتعظ بغيره…. فإن جماهير المريخ معروفة بأنها أعقل من يمشي على وجه الأرض ..
وكفى
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين جدا ياشباب . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الْرَحــْمنِ الْرَحِـــــيم

‏( اللَّهُ ﻻَ إِلَهَ إِﻻَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ﻻَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَﻻَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي اﻷَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِندَهُ إِﻻَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَﻻَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِﻻَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاﻷَرْضَ وَﻻَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ‏)

يا حي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض يا ذي الجلال والاكرام اللهم انا نسالك بِحقِ هذه الايات الكريمة وما فيها من الاسماء العظيمة ونسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احدا من خلقك او إثتأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ونسالك باسمائك الحسني وصفاتك العلا ونسالك بإسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعوت به أجبت أن تنصر المريخ على مازيبمبى نصراً عزيزاً مؤزراً والتتويج بتاج لبطولة بإذنك يارب إنك علي كل شئ قدير

اللهم آمين يالله
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*طارق - عبدالمنعم - كسلاوي - كل عام وانتم والمحبوب والاونلايناب جميعا بألف خير وربنا بديكم الفي مرادكم ويحقق كل امانبكم ويجمعنا في المطار استقبالا للابطال وذهابا للحج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب في الخامسة من مساء اليوم
.
سيودي المريخ تدريبه الاول وسينحصر التدريب على تدريبات الاسترخاء وتفكيك العضلات جراء السفرية الطويلة التي امتدت من الثانية فجرا وحتى الواحدة ظهرا موعد وصول الفريق لكنشاسا ووضع غارزيتو برامجا مكثفا بواقع تدريبين في اليوم اعتبارا من غد الاربعاء والخميس والجمعة على ان يغادر الفريق ليومباشي صبيحة السبت واجراء التدريب الختامي عصر ذات اليوم بملعب المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بولو فرينزي تسلم المريخ ازياء رحلة الكنغو

قام السيد محمد عبدالرحيم رئيس مجلس ادارة بولو فرينزي يرافقة السيد كارق سيد المعتصم الرئيس المناوب لقطاع المراحل السنية بتسليم المستر دييقو غارزيتو و كابتن الفريق راحي عبدالعاطي ازياء جديده ارتداها النجوم فى رحلتهم نحو الكنغو فجر اليوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كردنه زعل والجوهره رااااحت
.
اكد شهود عيان ان ناقلة بضائع كبيرة خرجت ظهر امس الاثنين محملة بالحديد والسيخ من داخل نادي الهلال ومضت الي جهه غير معلومة وكشف ذات شهود العيان بان الحديد الذي تم نقله يخص مشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء الذي اعلن عنه اشرف الكاردينال قبل ما يربو عن عام واستغرب الكثيرين من نقل الحديد خارج النادي وطالبوا بمعرفة الأسباب .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصف فريقهم ب (المتهالك ) و(ما عندو حاجة) ..تصريحات الكاردينال تثير غضب جماهير السوسطارة

اثارت التصريحات التي أطلقها رئيس الهلال اشرف الكاردينال امس الاثنين في الاذاعة الرياضية غضب جماهير وعشاق فريق الاتحاد الجزائري واعتبر عشاق السوسطارة ان وصف الكاردينال لفريقهم بالمتهالك امر غير مقبول بتاتا وتداول عشاق منافس الهلال الافريقي حديث الكاردينال الاذاعي عبر منتدياتهم الالكترونية وكان رئيس الهلال قد قال ان فريق اتحاد الجزائر متهالك واضاف (وما عندو حاجة) ورأي الكاردينال ان فريقه يمكن ان يهزمه بخمسة أهداف دون مقابل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم اتحاد العاصمة يعد بلايلي بخطف لقب دوري الأبطال

أكد مهاجم اتحاد العاصمة زين الدين فرحات، أن الفوز على الهلال السوداني لحساب إياب نصف النهائي من منافسة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، لم يكن سهلا بالمرة، لأن المباراة جرت في ظروف مناخية صعبة.
ووعد فرحات زميله في الفريق يوسف بلايلي الموقوف لتناوله مواد محظورة، بأنه سيجلب له الكأس إلى منزله حين يفوز بها اتحاد العاصمة، وعلق قائلا: “الفوز على الهلال السوداني لم يكن سهلا لأن اللقاء لعب في ظروف صعبة، وجميع اللاعبين قدموا ما عليهم، هذا الفوز أهديه لأخي وصديقي يوسف بلايلي وبفضله فزنا على الهلال، وبالتالي فإني أعده بأن أجلب له كأس دوري أبطال أفريقيا”.
وتغلب اتحاد العاصمة على الهلال السوداني بهدفين مقابل هدف بملعب أم درمان، معبدا بذلك الطريق إلى اللقاء النهائي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
أمام السوسطارة لا (حظ) لا (شطارة)‏	

□ شخصية الفرق التي يمكنها أن تظهر بصورة الأبطال لا تستند للأمنيات أو الأحلام الوردية والعناوين الصحفية الرنانة وإنما لمنطق كرة القدم والبذل والعطاء.

□ من يقرأ مانشيتات الصحف الهلالية صبيحة مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي وهو نفس يوم مآساة لقاء السوسطارة الذي امتلك الشطارة سيعي تماماً حجم الأوهام التي يعيشها الشارع الأزرق منذ أن تجاوز (كي ام كي ام) الزانزباري في الدور التمهيدي.

□ سخروا من نتيجة الأحمر أمام مازيمبي رغم أنها آلت (للإنتصار) في نهاية المطاف ووزعوا الوهم للشارع الأزرق بقدرة فريقهم على (إكتساح) إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري أحد أفضل الفرق خلال النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال بصحبة (المريخ).

□ من يخسر بأرضه خلال دور اقصائي مؤهّل للنهائي عليه أن لا يتحدّث عن تتويج ببطولة قارّية لأن التفريط في مثل هذه الأدوار يعني نهاية المطاف وانقضاء الجلسة ونسيان الصعود لمنصة الكؤوس والميداليات.

□ (معظم) الأقلام الهلالية انشغلت بإيقاف (بلايلي) و (أيوب عبد اللاوي) واحتفت غالبية الصحف بخبر المنشطات واختزلوا بصورة ضمنية قوّة الإتحاد في نجم الإتحاد فقط وتناسوا أن كرة القدم لعبة أحد عشر مقاتلاً ولا تقتصر على دور جندي واحد.

□ لاعبو الهلال دخلوا للملعب وهم (منتصرين) فخسروا بثنائية بينما جاء إتحاد العاصمة لأجل خطف بطاقة التأهّل من أمدرمان وكان له ما أراد بنسبة (90%) رغم المكابرة التي مازال يمارسها أهل القبيلة الزرقاء.

□ فريق الهلال يستحق أن يُطْلق عليه لقب (وصلنا) لأن معظم أقلامه وجماهيريه وحتى بعض إدارييه يحتفون بإنجاز (وهمي) يتحدّث عن عدد مرات وصول فريقهم للدور (نصف النهائي).

□ وهو تفكير يؤكّد سقف طموح الديار الزرقاء عند بلوغ المراحل الأخيرة من بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا.

□ فالفرق الكبرى تتحدث عن عدد مرات التتويج وتنتقد خسارة المباريات النهائية وإدارة المدربين لتلك المواجهات بينما الشارع الإعلامي الهلال ينشط للإحتفال بهدف (مازيمبي) في المريخ والوصول لنصف النهائي وتتويج النادي الأزرق بلقب دوري أبطال افريقيا على (مانشيتات الصحف فقط).

□ مهمّة المريخ كما صورها البعض بلوممباشي ليست مستحيلة أو صعبة المنال لأن من يسعى للمجد والتتويج بلقب قارّي فعليه أن لا يختار منافسيه ولا ينتقي ظروفه بل يطوّع المستحيل ويفرض شخصية البطل التي تحلّى بها منذ انطلاقة الدور التمهيدي.

□ لو وفّق الأحمر في لقاء السبت لحقق الفريق انتصاراً زاد عن الأربعة أهداف ولحجز بطاقة العبور للنهائي من القلعة الحمراء ولكنها كرة القدم وجنونها.

□ شباك مازيمبي بالكونجو لن تسلم من أقدام لاعبي المريخ بإذن الله فقط يتعيّن على الفرنسي تجويد الجانب الدفاعي خصوصاً أمام الطرفين (مصعب عمر) و (رمضان عجب) لأن الأدوار الدفاعية لكوفي على الجهة اليسرى وراجي على الجهة اليمنى لم تكن بالصورة المثالية خصوصاً من جانب كوفي.

□ أضف إلى ذلك ضرورة الإبتعاد عن نصب مصيدة التسلل لأن إجادة رباعي الدفاع لاستراتيجية التسلل تعتبر (ضعيفة) خصوصاً في ظل بطء الثنائي أمير وعلاء لحظة الارتداد السريع.

□ ملاحظة مهمة يجب أن يضعها الجميع في الأذهان وهى أن مريخ (2015) أحرز أهدافاً خلال جميع المباريات التي خاضها (خارج أرضه) بإستثناء مباراة (عزّام التنزاني) حيث وصل الفريق لشباك (كابو والترجي واتحاد العاصمة ((مع إيقاف التنفيذ)) ووفاق سطيف ومولودية العلمة.

□ تسعون دقيقة بالكونجو عنوانها الرئيسي (القتال) حتى الرمق الأخير وبلوغ النهائي الحلم ومن يبحث عن المجد عليه أن لا يهاب خصومه بل يترك لهم الرهبة.

□ الزمالك المصري يسقط بالسلّم (الخماسي)، وفيورنتينا يخمد (ثورة) الإنتر بالدفع الرفاعي، وإتحاد العاصمة يسيطر على (الجوهرة) بقنابل عنقودية من بيطاش وعودية.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: الأحمران في النهائي بإذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
وشهد شاهد من أهلها.. الهلال أكبر أكذوبة كروية

* اتسعت مساحات التفاؤل وسط الصفوة عقب تصريحات مدرب فريق اتحاد العاصمة بأنه واثق من العودة للخرطوم مجدداً لمواجهة المريخ في نهائي الأبطال.

* ثقة حمدي ميلود لم تأت من فراغ بل بفضل الأداء الجيد والمردود الأفضل طوال الفترة السابقة الذي توجه بالتأهل للمربع الذهبي من البطولة الافريقية الكبرى لأول مرة في تاريخه.

* وتذكرت على الفور مباراة المريخ مع كابوسكورب الانغولي والتفوق بهدفين نظيفين في لقاء الذهاب بالقلعة الحمراء.

* وقبل الإياب حضر مندوبون من فريق الترجي التونسي الى الخرطوم وبدأوا إجراءات الحجز لبعثة الترجي وهو دلالة على ثقتهم الكاملة في تخطي المريخ لعقبة كابوسكورب والوصول الى مرحلة متقدمة من البطولة.

* وهو يتزامن مع حديث مدرب الاتحاد حمدي ميلود وعلينا الاستفادة القصوى من حديث ميلود وشن حرب نفسية على فريق مازيمبي ولاعبيه ومجلس ادارته.

صدى ثان

* السؤال الذي يطرحه كل رياضي على نفسه.. لماذا يتحدث إعلام وجمهور المريخ دون سائر الفرق عن التحكيم بصورة مستمرة.؟

* الاجابة لأنه الفريق الوحيد المتضرر من التحكيم داخلياً وخارجياً.

* ودائماً يتعرض للظلم جهاراً نهاراً في استاده وخارج الديار.

* وكلما تقدم خطوة كلما ازداد استهدافه وكلما عبر مرحلة تنوعت الأساليب من أجل اضعافه وكلما تفوق على خصومه كلما وضعوا له المتاريس لايقافه.

* بالأمس القريب ومن داخل القلعة الحمراء شاهدنا كيف يتم اهدار الجهد بواسطة أصحاب الياقة السوداء.

* هدف من ضربة ثابتة نفذها رمضان عجب على رأس بكري المدينة يضعها برأسه في شباك كديابا وتحسر من لاعبي مازيمبي الا ان الحكم يفاجئهم بعدم احتساب الهدف وسط اندهاشهم ودون معرفة الأسباب.

* اذا كان بكري المدينة قد اخطأ وارتكب مخالفة واضحة فلماذا لم يمنحه الحكم البطاقة الصفراء على أقل تقدير ليبرر فعلته.

* وتذكرت على الفور هدف شيبون في شباك اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرية في اللحظات الأخيرة وإصرار قاضي الجولة على عدم احتسابه بدون سبب واضح.

* الغريب في الأمر ان المريخ يتم استهدافه داخل دياره وأيضاً خارج الديار.

* وكأنما هنالك قانون سري آخر للحكام بعدم احتساب الأهداف الرأسية تحديداً والتي تجعل الأحمر في وضعية افضل في المنافسة الافريقية.

* لك الله يا مريخ.

آخر الأصداء

* وأردد دائماً عبارة يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين.

* وانما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل إمرئ ما نوى.

* درج إعلام الأزرق في الآونة الأخيرة بالاهتمام المتعاظم بالمريخ وترك أمور فريقهم.

* والعكس صحيح وبلغ الأمر بأحد رؤساء تحرير إحدى الصحف الزرقاء بأن كتب في عموده.. على الجهاز الفني للمريخ عدم الدفع باللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراة مازيمبى من واقع عودته من رحلة علاجية بالامارات وقد تتفاقم الإصابة.

* يتدخلون حتى في الأمور الفنية والاختصاصات.

* لو التفتوا لحال فريقهم وكتبوا عن السلبيات وإيجاد الحلول لكان افضل لهم من متابعة أخبار المريخ ودس أنوفهم فيما لا يخصهم.

* كتب رمضان احمدالسيد قبل يوم من مباريات المربع الذهبي الخوف من الطقطقة رايح جاي وبالطبع كان يقصد المريخ.

* الا ان حديثه ارتد عليه وها هي الطقطقة الأولى داخل الديار بهدفين فكيف ستكون الطقطقة خارج الديار وليتذكر بأن السترة والفضيحة متباريات.

* حوالينا وما علينا.. سطر الزميل غاندي الزيدابي في عموده بالأمس: أكد لنا الهلال بأنه أكبر اكذوبة كروية وظللنا ننفخ في قربة مقدودة.

* عودية مهاجم اتحاد الجزائر يروج هذه الأيام لسلعه جديدة اطلق عليها اسم (مكسيم بيرجر) ماركة جزائرية.

* رسالة الى نادي الهلال.. حضرنا ولم نجدكم.. ننتظر بفارغ الصبر حضوركم الى الجزائر.. فقط نخشى تكرار سيناريو وفاق سطيف، التوقيع نادي السوسطارة.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
(ضيق) الفرص والشبكة (الأوسع) !


* قبل أن يستفيق الأهلة من حملة التحليلات و(تفصيل الاحتمالات) التي دخلوا فيها بعد مباراة المريخ ومازيمبي الكنغولي، إذا باتحاد العاصمة يهزم الهلال داخل مقبرته ليغير لغة التحليلات ويعصف بكل ما سبق من حسابات ..!

* قالوا ان فرصة المريخ في التأهل من لوبمباشي (ضعيفة جداً) لأن الفوز بهدفين لهدف نتيجة أشبه بالخسارة؛ وفجأة تغيرت كل الحسابات بعد مقابلة (السوسطارة) ...!

* لم تتغير نتيجة المريخ مما كانت عليه يوم السبت الأحمر، ولكن (اتسعت) بحساباتهم فرص الزعيم يوم (ضاقت) الأرض عليهم في ليلة خذلان ماكسيم ..!

* إذا كان للهلال بقية من أمل فينبغي للمريخ أن يحتفل بالتأهل ..!

* استقبلت شبكة ماكسيم هدفين فاتسعت رؤية الوصايفة لفرص الزعيم ..!

* الزعيم قادر على انتزاع بطاقة التأهل وتذكروا ملحمة الترجي وغيرها من المباريات، (فقط نتمنى من الوصايفة التركيز مع فريقهم وحارسهم الفاقد للثبات) ..!

* ما هبت (هبوب) في يوم مباراة للهلال إلا وتهاوى الفريق سريعاً أو خر صريعاً .. يوم خماسية مازيمبي شوية هوا وقطعة كهرباء وبعد ما جاء النور ناس كبسور عرفوا (منو الطفى النور) ..!

.. طيب كويس يوم فيتا كلوب شوية مطرة وهبايب سقطت على إثرها لوحة إعلانية ومن خلفها سقط الفريق .

ويوم أمس الأول حبة مطرة وشوية رذاذ والاتحاد خطف نتيجة الكورة وقفل القزاز .. !

مما سبق يتضح جلياً أن مشكلة الهلال ليست في الكوكي وإنما في الطقس والجو ..و(الجوي كان قال بسوي بسوي) ..!

* يا محمد عبد الماجد بعد كل ما تقدم شرحه بصراحة كدا : هل المشكلة في من أطلقتم عليهم لقب الأسياد أم أن المشكلة في ناس الإرصاد ؟

* الأمطار التي هطلت بالمقبرة وجعلت الجو عليلاً والنسيم بارداً هي التي تسببت في هزيمة الهلال، فلجنة تقصي (الهزائم) أوردت في تقريرها أمس أن لاعبي اتحاد العاصمة تعاطوا (هبوب) منشطة ..!

* يتحمل الجو مسؤولية الهزيمة كاملة، فالهلال كان على بعد (أمطار) من الانتصار ..!

* نتوقع أن يتقدم (الكباسرة) بشكوى ضد هيئة الإرصاد، ويحملون المسؤولية لتغير المناخ بالإستاد .!

* يمكن للوصايفة التعويض بالجزائر إذا تدربوا جيداً على اللعب في الأمطار والتعامل مع كل الأجواء، وليس مهماً أن يهتم نبيل الكوكي بإستغلال مهاجميه للفرص أو إجادة لاعبيه لتنفيذ ضربات الجزاء ..!

* أبلغ مقال هلالي قرأته أمس ناقش هزيمة الوصايفة بوضوح شديد كتبه الرشيد علي عمر عندما احتجب ..!

* ما أجمل أن يحتجب الرشيد فمأساة الهلال التي شاهدناها أمامنا واضحة ولا تحتاج لمقال ..!

* أتوقع أن يحتجب الرشيد يوم الأحد القادم أيضاً لظروف (عودية) أقصد (فنية) ..!

* الذين يهاجمون ماكسيم ينسون أن القط الكاميروني صاحب أفضال كبيرة على التيم، فلولا ماكسيم لغادر الهلال البطولة منذ وقت مبكر ..!

* تواضع مستوى ماكسيم وانخفض مردود نزار فلم نر الهلال ..!

* قالوا إن مجموعة المريخ باستثناء وفاق سطيف ضمت فرقاً ضعيفة، و(نحمد الله أن الزعيم أقصى حامل اللقب وترك للوصيف مواجهة اتحاد العاصمة الضعيف) ..!

* طالما أن اتحاد العاصمة فريقاً ضعيفاً ففرصة التعويض لا تزال موجودة أمام الهلال ..!

* يمكن للوصايفة أن يعوضوا بالجزائر إذا تحسن الأداء وارتفع المردود ..!

* (مردود) حمدي ..!

* الظروف خدمت إعلام الهلال الذي كان يتحدث عن ضعف اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري ووضعته في مواجهته الآن، و(خلوا بالكم من عودية الود سريع المراوغة والتهديف والزوغان) ..!

* (الزوغان) يذكركم دائماً بوفاق سطيف، لكن هذه المرة كانت الجزائر رحيمة بكم، ورمتكم بفريق ضعيف ..!

* ركزوا مع تواضع مستوى ماكسيم، و(سيبكم من الزعيم) ..!

* حمل ماكسيم الفريق على ظهره منذ بداية البطولة ببراعة ومقدرة، وعندما حانت لحظة الحصاد دفن كل حمله داخل المقبرة ..!

نقش أخير

* نو ماكسيم نو تيم ..!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
غاب واحتجب


للفنان الجميل عبد القادر سالم اغنية حلوة شديد

بيقول فيها غاب واحتجب

وادعي الغضب

ليت هاجري يعرف السبب

امس اتذكرتها وجرايد الهلال طلعت بدون اي عامود

زي جلاليب الوقفة

الاغنية دي معمولة في محمد عبد الماجد اظن

في ناس قالت في الرشيد

وفي تانيين حلفوا قالوا في فطومة

جرايد الهلال امس بدون احتجاب مافيها

خالد عز الدين زاغ

الناس الكانت بتساهر وتكتب بعد مباريات المريخ امس نامت بدري

غاب واحتجب

قام وحجب

الاخيرة دي لواحد من المشجعين

غطي مننا الكورة

راسو ظهرفي الشاشة اكتر من نزار حامد

غطي علينا النتيجة زاتها

شايفها اتنين واحد وفاكرها للهلال

قلت لواحد حاضرها معاي غايتو القون الدخل في الهلال ده بيتعبو في مباراة الرد

قال لي الهلال مغلوب ياخ

قلت ليه احلف لي بي شيخك

حلف لي بي شيخو

الحقنا ويفزعنا

محايتو بيبسي

وحيرانو جكسي

وفريقي بطير هسي

غاب واحتجب

لكن الليلة بيظهر

يقول كلام زي الفل

انا ايضا مع مقولة الكورة مدورة

قلت لصاحبي

الهلال في ام درمان بيغلب

قال لي انت قايل الكورة دي وين..

قلت ليه مش في الجزاير

الله يقطع الشربوت وسنينو

الواحد بقي ما مركز خالص

قال لي ال ك و ر ة هنا.. وسنونو يصرجن

قلت ليه طيب وين الجمهور مالو التقول صابة فيه مطرة

قال لي انت ما شايف المطرة راشة

قلت ليه انا شايف الهلال مرشوش لكن ما عارف من منو

طلعت.. المطرة أم الاتحاد؟

الله يرحم علي المك كان بيقول اتريحت بالون مان شو الهلال رشو

طلعت تو مان شو

والكيشة اتقسموا النفقة.. النبقة سابقا

الله يقطع.. الشربوت وسنينو

قلت لصاحبي انا شايف الصورة معكوسة

قال لي كيف

قلت ليه شايف الكراسي فوق والناس تحت

قال لي بقرف ..صاح الدماعة رافعين الكراسي فوق الرؤوس

الواحد شك في نظرو

الحمد لله طلعت سليمة

اندريا جا يشوت البلنت

قلت ليه حا يطيرها.. لما طيرها قال لي عرفت كيف

قلت ليه الكورنر والبلنت عند الهلال واااحد

اصلا العجوز البرازيلي اسمه اندر (لية)

ولية دي لعبة فلكلورية سودانية

هو اقل منها

المهم

لا يزال الامل موجودا

وعلي الهلال ان يقاتل حتي النهاية

وان لا يخشي البشتنة

الممطورة ما بتبالي من الرش

و

غاب واحتجب

لكن عاجبني اصرار الكاردينال

قال في الجزائر بيغلب

وكل شي جائز

عندنا شيخ سرو باتع

متخصص في حالات الهزيمة علي الارض

يوم فريق حلتنا اتعرض لهزيمة فمشينا ليه عشان العزيمة

قال لينا مغلوبين كم

قلنا ليه اتنين واحد

قال لينا وكورتكم بعد كم قلنا ليه ستة يوم

عاين لينا معاينة فهمناها علي طول

جبنا هناك قونين و...

و

غاب واحتجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى الكنغو فجراً وتحل بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا

من المقرر أن تكون بعثة المريخ قد غادرت إلى العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا في الواحدة والنصف من فجر اليوم على متن طائرة الخطوط الأثيوبية وأكملت سفارة السودان بالكنغو كل الترتيبات لإقامة المعسكر الإعدادي للمريخ في العاصمة كنشاسا حيث يتوقع أن يصل المريخ إلى هناك ظهر اليوم ويحل بالفندق الكبير في كنشاسا وسيكتفي الفريق في اليوم الأول بتدريبات خفيفة في الملعب الملحق بالفندق على أن يؤدي تدريباته لمدة ثلاثة أيام في كنشاسا في الملعب الخاص بنادي فيتا كلوب الكنغولي الذي وافق مشكوراً على استضافة معسكر المريخ في كنشاسا ووعد بوضع كل امكانياته تحت تصرف إدارة نادي المريخ على أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء من كنشاسا إلى لوبمباشي يوم الجمعة ويؤدي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي للمباراة يوم السبت، ورافق المريخ إلى الكنغو 21 لاعباً ويترأس البعثة المهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد الرئيس إلى جانب متوكل أحمد علي نائباً له بع لحاقهما بالبعثة في وقت لاحق وسيرافقها عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة في مقدمتهم الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي وحاتم عبد الغفار وحاتم محمد أحمد إلى جانب الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة ويتوقع أن يلحق ببعثة المريخ في لوبمباشي عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من أجل الوقوف خلف الفريق ورفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين وبرز اتجاه قوي لسفر لاعبي الشباب الذين يشاركون مع الفريق الأول مع المريخ على أن يلحقوا بالبعثة خلال ساعات.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين قبل السفر ويطالبهم بالتأهل


سجل الرئيس جمال الوالي زيارة لمعسكر المريخ بفندق روينا عقب صلاة العشاء وقبل ساعات من سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى لوبمباشي وأشاد الوالي بالأداء المميز والمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه اللاعبون في مباراة الذهاب أمام مازيمبي وهنأهم على الانتصار الذي تحقق على فريق كبير بقامة مازيمبي لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن هذا الانتصار لا يكفي لأن المريخ مُطالب بالقتال بشراسة في جولة الإياب خارج أرضه بعد أن سنحت لهذا الجيل فرصة كتابة تاريخ جديد للكرة السودانية بالظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال مشيراً إلى أن المريخ يحتاج للتعامل بجدية أكبر مع مباراة الإياب حتى يتمكن من خطف بطاقة الترشح للمباراة النهائية، ووصف الوالي مباريات نصف النهائي بأنها مختلفة تماماً عن بقية المباريات لذلك فإن الفوز بأي نتيجة يعتبر أمر جيد ويجعل للمريخ ما يدافع عنه في مباراة الإياب لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر في النهاية سيسافر للكنغو وهو متقدم على مازيمبي وأمامه أكثر من فرصة لخطف بطاقة التأهل للمباراة النهائية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل العاصمة الكنغولية 

بحمد الله وصلت بعثة المريخ إلى العاصمة الكنغولية كنشاسا،بقياده نائب الرئيس عبدالقادر همد ومتوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام للمريخ وحل الفريق بالفندق الكبير بكنشاسا، وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبه مساء اليوم بملعب فيتا كلوب ويغادر الي لوممباشي يوم الجمعه لمواجهه مازيمبي بالاحد ..

[/url] 

[/url] 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال: اتحاد العاصمة ما عندو حاجة وسنهزمه بنتيجة كبيرة في عقر داره


شن أشرف الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال هجوماً على بعض الجماهير الزرقاء التي أطلقت الشماريخ داخل الملعب مبيناً أن مجلسه حذر الجماهير قبل المباراة من مغبة استخدام الشماريخ والألعاب النارية في البطولات الأفريقية لأن الأمر سيعرض الهلال لعقوبات رادعة غير أن الجماهير لم تطلق الشماريخ في المدرجات بل أطلقتها داخل الملعب وأفاد الكاردينال أن العقوبات جراء الخطوة التي أقدم عليها أولتراس الهلال سيتضرر منها الأزرق لا الكاردينال مبيناً أن هذا التصرف غير المسؤول صادر عن فئة مدفوعة من شخص غير مسؤول, واستبعد الكاردينال أن يودع الهلال دوري الأبطال أمام اتحاد العاصمة وقال: الاتحاد (ما عنو حاجة) ولو لعب الهلال بمستواه المعهود سيكسبه في عقر داره بنتيجة كبيرة تدفع بالأزرق للوصول إلى نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا, ورأى الكاردينال أن فريقه كان يمكن أن يهزم اتحاد العاصمة بخمسة أهداف الفرص العديد المهدرة فضلاً عن أخطاء متوسط دفاع الهلال التي ساعدت الاتحاد على تسجيل هدفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عادل أبو جريشة : على تنسيق دقيق مع فيتا كلوب وغارزيتو سعيد بمعسكر الكنغو

عبر الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة مدير الكرة بالمريخ عن ارتياحه الشديد للاستجابة لمطلب المدير الفني وتوفير معسكر إعدادي للفرقة الحمراء بالكنغو مشيراً إلى أن هذا المعسكر سيساعد المريخ في الوصول إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية فضلاً عن التأقلم على الأجواء هناك وأداء التدريبات بعيداً عن معقل الغربان وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنهم لا يتوقعون أي مصاعب في الكنغو لأنهم على تنسيق دقيق مع إدارة نادي فيتا كلوب والتي تعاونت معهم بلا حدود ووعدت إدارة النادي باستقبال المريخ في المطار في الواحدة والنصف من ظهر اليوم بتوقيت السودان على أن تحل البعثة في الفندق الكبير بكنشاسا وأفاد أبوجريشة أن الأحمر سيتدرب في كنشاسا اعتباراً من اليوم وحتى موعد السفر للوبمباشي الجمعة المقبل ذاكراً أن إدارة فيتا كلوب وافقت مشكورة على توفير ملعب التدريبات للمريخ طوال فترة الإقامة في كنشاسا، وكشف أبوجريشة عن الارتياح الشديد من جانب المدير الفني غارزيتو بسبب استجابة المجلس لمطلبه وتوفير هذا المعسكر مبيناً أن غارزيتو كان حريصاً على السفر المبكر وكان يرغب بشدة في تجهيز فريقه في نفس الأجواء التي سيؤدي فيها مباراة الإياب لأن السفر المبكر سيجعل فريقه يدخل أجواء المباراة وبالتالي يستطيع أن يقدم أفضل مالديه وأن يحقق نتيجة مميزة أمام مازيمبي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أيمن سعيد: الرئيس منحنا دافعاً قوياً للتأهل


سجل المصري أيمن سعيد نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء في تصريحات خاصة أدلى بها للصدى إشادة كبرى بالحديث الذي أدلى به الرئيس جمال الوالي للاعبين قبل السفر إلى الكنغو ذاكراً أن حديث الرئيس منحهم أكبر دافع من أجل تقديم مباراة للذكرى وفرض الخسارة على مازيمبي في عقر داره والعودة للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل للمباراة النهائية، وأبان أيمن سعيد أن جمال الوالي ظل يقف خلف الفريق وظل قريباً من اللاعبين في جميع المباريات المهمة وظل يدعمهم بلا حدود من أجل المضي قدماً في مشوار الانتصارات وأضاف: نشكر الوالي على هذه الثقة الكبيرة وعلى دعمه الكبير لنا ولن نخذله بمشيئة الله وسنقاتل بشراسة وسنلعب مباراة كبيرة أمام مازيمبي حتى نعود إلى الخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل للمباراة النهائية لأن رجل بقامة الرئيس جمال الوالي قدم لنا الكثير ووقف معنا في جميع المباريات يستحق على الأقل أن نهديه لقب البطولة الأفريقية، وطمأن أيمن سعيد الجماهير أنهم كلاعبين تعاهدوا على الأداء بقوة والقتال بشراسة أمام مازيمبي حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل، واستبعد أيمن سعيد أن تؤثر أساليب مازيمبي على لاعبي المريخ ذاكراً أن تمرس نجوم الفرقة الحمراء سيجعلهم أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع كل المصاعب المتوقعة وأضاف: على استعداد للتضحية بالنفس من أجل المريخ ومن أجل الرئيس جمال الوالي الذي قدم لنا الكثير لذلك سنقاتل أمام مازيمبي وسنلعب مباراة قتالية خاصة وأننا درسنا المنافس جيداً وغارزيتو يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن مازيمبي وكل هذه الأشياء تجعلني أكثر ثقة في أن المريخ سيقدم مباراة كبيرة وسيفرض الخسارة مجدداً على مازيمبي حتى يذهب إلى نهائي الأبطال عن جدارة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنطونيو غارزيتو: معسكر الكنغو سيصل بلياقة لاعبي المريخ إلى قمتها

راهن انطونيو غارزيتو المدرب العام للمريخ على أن المعسكر الإعدادي للفرقة الحمراء بالكنغو سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في عودة الفريق ببطاقة الترشح للمباراة النهائية وسيساعد اللاعبين في الوصول إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية البدنية مبيناً أن المريخ في حاجة ماسة إلى هذا المعسكر لأن غالبية عناصره عادت من الإصابة وتحتاج للمزيد من التدريبات حتى يكون الفريق في وضع بدني أفضل من الذي كان عليه في مباراة الذهاب أمام مازيمبي مراهناً على أن هذا المعسكر سيساعد الجهاز الفني على تجهيز الفريق بهدوء وتقديم المريخ في أفضل حالاته في مباراة الإياب أمام مازيمبي.

مدرب الحراس الفرنسي: جمال سالم سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في التأهل للنهائي

راهن الفرنسي نيكولاس مدرب حراس المريخ على قدرة الفرقة الحمراء في العودة للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح إلى المباراة النهائية مبيناً أن مازيمبي أصبح كتاباً مفتوحاً بالنسبة له وبالتالي يستطيعون التعامل معه بما يكفي لعودة الأحمر ببطاقة التأهل للنهائي مشيراً إلى أن الحارس جمال سالم في كامل جاهزيته لمباراة الإياب وسيظهر بمستوى أفضل بكثير من الذي قدمه في مباراة الذهاب بعد تصحيح الأخطاء الطفيفة التي وقع فيها بسبب صعوبة المباراة والضغوط العنيفة التي سبقتها وأشاد نيكولاس بالتقدم الواضح في مستوى جمال سالم وتوقّع أن يظهر في أفضل حالاته في مباراة الإياب وأن يلعب دوراً بارزاً في وصول فريقه للمباراة النهائية.


*

----------


## ahmed tijani

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

الكاردينال : إتحاد العاصمه فريق ضعيف ومتهالك
...........................................
الله اعلم من هو المتهالك ... 
.....
........
................
هههههه ... انت هالك لا محالة ...



 اذا كان الاتحاد متهالك . الهلال يبقي هالك عديل كده هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*جمال سالم حفيقة قيمة كبيرة
                        	*

----------

